# National Tree Plantation Drive



## ghazi52

Although we Pakistanis plant trees, there is no maintenance. The Germans have been celebrating national festival of trees since 1952. In Israel, the Jewish calendar has set aside the 19th day of January as festival of the trees. In Japan, the national tree festival is celebrated in the first week of April, known as ‘Greening Week’. This programme is undertaken with great zeal. Sweden has already plentiful of forests and the ‘Week of Forest’ is celebrated to remind people of their obligation to the spread of forest. Similarly, India annually celebrates a tree festival called ‘Vana Mahot Sava’ on a very large scale. Although in Pakistan our forest department is doing its best to spread greenery, this dream of a ‘Green Pakistan’ can come true only when all segments of society — NGOs, activists, and the forest department — join hands to make this campaign a success. Japan has 63pc of its area under trees, Sweden 53pc and India 22pc, Pakistan has only five per cent area under forest. The Chinese after suffering greatly on this count started planting trees in 1957. Then ‘Great Green Wall’ which is a huge shelter belt extending over 1.6m hectares serving as a barrier against the Gobi desert. This is an eye-opener for Pakistan.


Pine tree saplings being brought to Islamabad for planting in order to make Islamabad the *'City of Pines'*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan makes it to the Guinness World Records by planting 847,275 mangrove saplings in a day*


“The Sindh Forest Department has set a Guinness World Record for planting a maximum number of mangroves saplings at Keti Bunder”, informed by Sindh Forest and Wildlife Department here at Keti Bunder.






The announcement was made, shortly after 300 coastal community volunteers had planted 8,47,275 saplings, breaking an earlier record of 6,11,000 saplings planted by India in 2010. While congratulating the nation, he thanked the forest department employees, coastal community volunteers and the coastal experts for their tireless efforts in achieving this goal.

He also informed the media that the Asian Development Bank has announced Rs.5,000 as a special reward for each of the volunteer. ADB has funded a 5-year long Sindh Coastal Community Development Project in the area in partnership with the Sindh Forest Department. A special shield was awarded to Mr. Tahir Qureshi for his exceptional conservation work in the Indus Delta over the last few years.






While congratulating the efforts of the Sindh Forest Department, Mr. Mahmood Akhtar Cheema said that there have been competitions between Pakistan and Indian in sports but a competition in the field of environment is even healthier, as in the end it will only lead to healthy ecology in both the countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035477052349186049

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035204857345585153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151425943232512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151444398067712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035479752688246784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035203918656143360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035169082067304454

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Thunder.Storm

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471519185620992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471549665603584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471134299447296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471167392555008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471194571636736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035470721244426240

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Excellent excellent choice of trees. 
Could not have been better then this. 
Only some addition of new verities of conifer trees. The local usually plant local pines due to avalibility, such as quetta pine, chair, juniper trees. But there are thousands of other trees too. Specially maple and spruce, only for gb, cool areas of kpk and balochistan.
The list of punjab can include some ornamental trees like gulmuhur, sumbul and few others.
But list is excellent. 
Clearly shows that someone from real horticulture background has made this list. 
Kudos. 
Good work. 
May Allah give you success.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Path-Finder

Make this sticky @WebMaster @Horus


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494278397665281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494663841570817

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494698062884864

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Salza

Great initiatives especially so early in the Govt. Also PTI should keep a follow up of one billion tsunami project plantation. Just planting seeds/sampling is not enough, they are required to be maintained properly as well especially for first 3 to 4 years until they turn into young trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

10 Billion trees is huge challenge, it’s not such easy task in 5 years , to achieve this target we need consistency, and with help of nation we can achieve this target.
Let make Pakistan green ,green , greener. Make healthy environment, decrease pollution, and there are tons of benefits from this project.
Very good initiative, This is just start, still long way to go. Everyone should take part in this individually or in groups. We should Plant trees as much as we can and if possible take care of it too. No doubt government also looks serious in this department, and I am sure they have plans for it.
Best of luck

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dubious

Good media campaign/ awareness and approach...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

Great work @Path-Finder. I shared this movement on our FB page.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

This is truly awesome. We know the critical impact of trees in the environment ecosystem. This is a service for our upcoming generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035806791991521281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035808819178299392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815744309747712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815034356727808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035813128632782848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035804733431312384

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Every house should plant 3 trees at their front/backyard. I see in residential areas there are few trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Although we Pakistanis plant trees, there is no maintenance. The Germans have been celebrating national festival of trees since 1952. In Israel, the Jewish calendar has set aside the 19th day of January as festival of the trees. In Japan, the national tree festival is celebrated in the first week of April, known as ‘Greening Week’. This programme is undertaken with great zeal. Sweden has already plentiful of forests and the ‘Week of Forest’ is celebrated to remind people of their obligation to the spread of forest. Similarly, India annually celebrates a tree festival called ‘Vana Mahot Sava’ on a very large scale. Although in Pakistan our forest department is doing its best to spread greenery, this dream of a ‘Green Pakistan’ can come true only when all segments of society — NGOs, activists, and the forest department — join hands to make this campaign a success. Japan has 63pc of its area under trees, Sweden 53pc and India 22pc, Pakistan has only five per cent area under forest. The Chinese after suffering greatly on this count started planting trees in 1957. Then ‘Great Green Wall’ which is a huge shelter belt extending over 1.6m hectares serving as a barrier against the Gobi desert. This is an eye-opener for Pakistan.


Pine tree saplings being brought to Islamabad for planting in order to make Islamabad the *'City of Pines'*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan makes it to the Guinness World Records by planting 847,275 mangrove saplings in a day*


“The Sindh Forest Department has set a Guinness World Record for planting a maximum number of mangroves saplings at Keti Bunder”, informed by Sindh Forest and Wildlife Department here at Keti Bunder.






The announcement was made, shortly after 300 coastal community volunteers had planted 8,47,275 saplings, breaking an earlier record of 6,11,000 saplings planted by India in 2010. While congratulating the nation, he thanked the forest department employees, coastal community volunteers and the coastal experts for their tireless efforts in achieving this goal.

He also informed the media that the Asian Development Bank has announced Rs.5,000 as a special reward for each of the volunteer. ADB has funded a 5-year long Sindh Coastal Community Development Project in the area in partnership with the Sindh Forest Department. A special shield was awarded to Mr. Tahir Qureshi for his exceptional conservation work in the Indus Delta over the last few years.






While congratulating the efforts of the Sindh Forest Department, Mr. Mahmood Akhtar Cheema said that there have been competitions between Pakistan and Indian in sports but a competition in the field of environment is even healthier, as in the end it will only lead to healthy ecology in both the countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035477052349186049

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035204857345585153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151425943232512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151444398067712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035479752688246784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035203918656143360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035169082067304454

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Thunder.Storm

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471519185620992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471549665603584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471134299447296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471167392555008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471194571636736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035470721244426240

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Excellent excellent choice of trees. 
Could not have been better then this. 
Only some addition of new verities of conifer trees. The local usually plant local pines due to avalibility, such as quetta pine, chair, juniper trees. But there are thousands of other trees too. Specially maple and spruce, only for gb, cool areas of kpk and balochistan.
The list of punjab can include some ornamental trees like gulmuhur, sumbul and few others.
But list is excellent. 
Clearly shows that someone from real horticulture background has made this list. 
Kudos. 
Good work. 
May Allah give you success.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Path-Finder

Make this sticky @WebMaster @Horus


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494278397665281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494663841570817

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494698062884864

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Salza

Great initiatives especially so early in the Govt. Also PTI should keep a follow up of one billion tsunami project plantation. Just planting seeds/sampling is not enough, they are required to be maintained properly as well especially for first 3 to 4 years until they turn into young trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

10 Billion trees is huge challenge, it’s not such easy task in 5 years , to achieve this target we need consistency, and with help of nation we can achieve this target.
Let make Pakistan green ,green , greener. Make healthy environment, decrease pollution, and there are tons of benefits from this project.
Very good initiative, This is just start, still long way to go. Everyone should take part in this individually or in groups. We should Plant trees as much as we can and if possible take care of it too. No doubt government also looks serious in this department, and I am sure they have plans for it.
Best of luck

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dubious

Good media campaign/ awareness and approach...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

Great work @Path-Finder. I shared this movement on our FB page.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

This is truly awesome. We know the critical impact of trees in the environment ecosystem. This is a service for our upcoming generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035806791991521281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035808819178299392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815744309747712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815034356727808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035813128632782848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035804733431312384

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Every house should plant 3 trees at their front/backyard. I see in residential areas there are few trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Although we Pakistanis plant trees, there is no maintenance. The Germans have been celebrating national festival of trees since 1952. In Israel, the Jewish calendar has set aside the 19th day of January as festival of the trees. In Japan, the national tree festival is celebrated in the first week of April, known as ‘Greening Week’. This programme is undertaken with great zeal. Sweden has already plentiful of forests and the ‘Week of Forest’ is celebrated to remind people of their obligation to the spread of forest. Similarly, India annually celebrates a tree festival called ‘Vana Mahot Sava’ on a very large scale. Although in Pakistan our forest department is doing its best to spread greenery, this dream of a ‘Green Pakistan’ can come true only when all segments of society — NGOs, activists, and the forest department — join hands to make this campaign a success. Japan has 63pc of its area under trees, Sweden 53pc and India 22pc, Pakistan has only five per cent area under forest. The Chinese after suffering greatly on this count started planting trees in 1957. Then ‘Great Green Wall’ which is a huge shelter belt extending over 1.6m hectares serving as a barrier against the Gobi desert. This is an eye-opener for Pakistan.


Pine tree saplings being brought to Islamabad for planting in order to make Islamabad the *'City of Pines'*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan makes it to the Guinness World Records by planting 847,275 mangrove saplings in a day*


“The Sindh Forest Department has set a Guinness World Record for planting a maximum number of mangroves saplings at Keti Bunder”, informed by Sindh Forest and Wildlife Department here at Keti Bunder.






The announcement was made, shortly after 300 coastal community volunteers had planted 8,47,275 saplings, breaking an earlier record of 6,11,000 saplings planted by India in 2010. While congratulating the nation, he thanked the forest department employees, coastal community volunteers and the coastal experts for their tireless efforts in achieving this goal.

He also informed the media that the Asian Development Bank has announced Rs.5,000 as a special reward for each of the volunteer. ADB has funded a 5-year long Sindh Coastal Community Development Project in the area in partnership with the Sindh Forest Department. A special shield was awarded to Mr. Tahir Qureshi for his exceptional conservation work in the Indus Delta over the last few years.






While congratulating the efforts of the Sindh Forest Department, Mr. Mahmood Akhtar Cheema said that there have been competitions between Pakistan and Indian in sports but a competition in the field of environment is even healthier, as in the end it will only lead to healthy ecology in both the countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035477052349186049

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035204857345585153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151425943232512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151444398067712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035479752688246784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035203918656143360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035169082067304454

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Thunder.Storm

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471519185620992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471549665603584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471134299447296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471167392555008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471194571636736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035470721244426240

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Excellent excellent choice of trees. 
Could not have been better then this. 
Only some addition of new verities of conifer trees. The local usually plant local pines due to avalibility, such as quetta pine, chair, juniper trees. But there are thousands of other trees too. Specially maple and spruce, only for gb, cool areas of kpk and balochistan.
The list of punjab can include some ornamental trees like gulmuhur, sumbul and few others.
But list is excellent. 
Clearly shows that someone from real horticulture background has made this list. 
Kudos. 
Good work. 
May Allah give you success.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Path-Finder

Make this sticky @WebMaster @Horus


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494278397665281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494663841570817

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494698062884864

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Salza

Great initiatives especially so early in the Govt. Also PTI should keep a follow up of one billion tsunami project plantation. Just planting seeds/sampling is not enough, they are required to be maintained properly as well especially for first 3 to 4 years until they turn into young trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

10 Billion trees is huge challenge, it’s not such easy task in 5 years , to achieve this target we need consistency, and with help of nation we can achieve this target.
Let make Pakistan green ,green , greener. Make healthy environment, decrease pollution, and there are tons of benefits from this project.
Very good initiative, This is just start, still long way to go. Everyone should take part in this individually or in groups. We should Plant trees as much as we can and if possible take care of it too. No doubt government also looks serious in this department, and I am sure they have plans for it.
Best of luck

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dubious

Good media campaign/ awareness and approach...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

Great work @Path-Finder. I shared this movement on our FB page.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

This is truly awesome. We know the critical impact of trees in the environment ecosystem. This is a service for our upcoming generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035806791991521281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035808819178299392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815744309747712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815034356727808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035813128632782848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035804733431312384

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Every house should plant 3 trees at their front/backyard. I see in residential areas there are few trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Although we Pakistanis plant trees, there is no maintenance. The Germans have been celebrating national festival of trees since 1952. In Israel, the Jewish calendar has set aside the 19th day of January as festival of the trees. In Japan, the national tree festival is celebrated in the first week of April, known as ‘Greening Week’. This programme is undertaken with great zeal. Sweden has already plentiful of forests and the ‘Week of Forest’ is celebrated to remind people of their obligation to the spread of forest. Similarly, India annually celebrates a tree festival called ‘Vana Mahot Sava’ on a very large scale. Although in Pakistan our forest department is doing its best to spread greenery, this dream of a ‘Green Pakistan’ can come true only when all segments of society — NGOs, activists, and the forest department — join hands to make this campaign a success. Japan has 63pc of its area under trees, Sweden 53pc and India 22pc, Pakistan has only five per cent area under forest. The Chinese after suffering greatly on this count started planting trees in 1957. Then ‘Great Green Wall’ which is a huge shelter belt extending over 1.6m hectares serving as a barrier against the Gobi desert. This is an eye-opener for Pakistan.


Pine tree saplings being brought to Islamabad for planting in order to make Islamabad the *'City of Pines'*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan makes it to the Guinness World Records by planting 847,275 mangrove saplings in a day*


“The Sindh Forest Department has set a Guinness World Record for planting a maximum number of mangroves saplings at Keti Bunder”, informed by Sindh Forest and Wildlife Department here at Keti Bunder.






The announcement was made, shortly after 300 coastal community volunteers had planted 8,47,275 saplings, breaking an earlier record of 6,11,000 saplings planted by India in 2010. While congratulating the nation, he thanked the forest department employees, coastal community volunteers and the coastal experts for their tireless efforts in achieving this goal.

He also informed the media that the Asian Development Bank has announced Rs.5,000 as a special reward for each of the volunteer. ADB has funded a 5-year long Sindh Coastal Community Development Project in the area in partnership with the Sindh Forest Department. A special shield was awarded to Mr. Tahir Qureshi for his exceptional conservation work in the Indus Delta over the last few years.






While congratulating the efforts of the Sindh Forest Department, Mr. Mahmood Akhtar Cheema said that there have been competitions between Pakistan and Indian in sports but a competition in the field of environment is even healthier, as in the end it will only lead to healthy ecology in both the countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035477052349186049

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035204857345585153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151425943232512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151444398067712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035479752688246784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035203918656143360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035169082067304454

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Thunder.Storm

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471519185620992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471549665603584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471134299447296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471167392555008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471194571636736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035470721244426240

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Excellent excellent choice of trees. 
Could not have been better then this. 
Only some addition of new verities of conifer trees. The local usually plant local pines due to avalibility, such as quetta pine, chair, juniper trees. But there are thousands of other trees too. Specially maple and spruce, only for gb, cool areas of kpk and balochistan.
The list of punjab can include some ornamental trees like gulmuhur, sumbul and few others.
But list is excellent. 
Clearly shows that someone from real horticulture background has made this list. 
Kudos. 
Good work. 
May Allah give you success.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Path-Finder

Make this sticky @WebMaster @Horus


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494278397665281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494663841570817

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494698062884864

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Salza

Great initiatives especially so early in the Govt. Also PTI should keep a follow up of one billion tsunami project plantation. Just planting seeds/sampling is not enough, they are required to be maintained properly as well especially for first 3 to 4 years until they turn into young trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

10 Billion trees is huge challenge, it’s not such easy task in 5 years , to achieve this target we need consistency, and with help of nation we can achieve this target.
Let make Pakistan green ,green , greener. Make healthy environment, decrease pollution, and there are tons of benefits from this project.
Very good initiative, This is just start, still long way to go. Everyone should take part in this individually or in groups. We should Plant trees as much as we can and if possible take care of it too. No doubt government also looks serious in this department, and I am sure they have plans for it.
Best of luck

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dubious

Good media campaign/ awareness and approach...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

Great work @Path-Finder. I shared this movement on our FB page.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

This is truly awesome. We know the critical impact of trees in the environment ecosystem. This is a service for our upcoming generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035806791991521281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035808819178299392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815744309747712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815034356727808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035813128632782848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035804733431312384

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Every house should plant 3 trees at their front/backyard. I see in residential areas there are few trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Although we Pakistanis plant trees, there is no maintenance. The Germans have been celebrating national festival of trees since 1952. In Israel, the Jewish calendar has set aside the 19th day of January as festival of the trees. In Japan, the national tree festival is celebrated in the first week of April, known as ‘Greening Week’. This programme is undertaken with great zeal. Sweden has already plentiful of forests and the ‘Week of Forest’ is celebrated to remind people of their obligation to the spread of forest. Similarly, India annually celebrates a tree festival called ‘Vana Mahot Sava’ on a very large scale. Although in Pakistan our forest department is doing its best to spread greenery, this dream of a ‘Green Pakistan’ can come true only when all segments of society — NGOs, activists, and the forest department — join hands to make this campaign a success. Japan has 63pc of its area under trees, Sweden 53pc and India 22pc, Pakistan has only five per cent area under forest. The Chinese after suffering greatly on this count started planting trees in 1957. Then ‘Great Green Wall’ which is a huge shelter belt extending over 1.6m hectares serving as a barrier against the Gobi desert. This is an eye-opener for Pakistan.


Pine tree saplings being brought to Islamabad for planting in order to make Islamabad the *'City of Pines'*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan makes it to the Guinness World Records by planting 847,275 mangrove saplings in a day*


“The Sindh Forest Department has set a Guinness World Record for planting a maximum number of mangroves saplings at Keti Bunder”, informed by Sindh Forest and Wildlife Department here at Keti Bunder.






The announcement was made, shortly after 300 coastal community volunteers had planted 8,47,275 saplings, breaking an earlier record of 6,11,000 saplings planted by India in 2010. While congratulating the nation, he thanked the forest department employees, coastal community volunteers and the coastal experts for their tireless efforts in achieving this goal.

He also informed the media that the Asian Development Bank has announced Rs.5,000 as a special reward for each of the volunteer. ADB has funded a 5-year long Sindh Coastal Community Development Project in the area in partnership with the Sindh Forest Department. A special shield was awarded to Mr. Tahir Qureshi for his exceptional conservation work in the Indus Delta over the last few years.






While congratulating the efforts of the Sindh Forest Department, Mr. Mahmood Akhtar Cheema said that there have been competitions between Pakistan and Indian in sports but a competition in the field of environment is even healthier, as in the end it will only lead to healthy ecology in both the countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035477052349186049

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035204857345585153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151425943232512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151444398067712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035479752688246784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035203918656143360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035169082067304454

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Thunder.Storm

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471519185620992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471549665603584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471134299447296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471167392555008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471194571636736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035470721244426240

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Excellent excellent choice of trees. 
Could not have been better then this. 
Only some addition of new verities of conifer trees. The local usually plant local pines due to avalibility, such as quetta pine, chair, juniper trees. But there are thousands of other trees too. Specially maple and spruce, only for gb, cool areas of kpk and balochistan.
The list of punjab can include some ornamental trees like gulmuhur, sumbul and few others.
But list is excellent. 
Clearly shows that someone from real horticulture background has made this list. 
Kudos. 
Good work. 
May Allah give you success.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Path-Finder

Make this sticky @WebMaster @Horus


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494278397665281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494663841570817

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494698062884864

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Salza

Great initiatives especially so early in the Govt. Also PTI should keep a follow up of one billion tsunami project plantation. Just planting seeds/sampling is not enough, they are required to be maintained properly as well especially for first 3 to 4 years until they turn into young trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

10 Billion trees is huge challenge, it’s not such easy task in 5 years , to achieve this target we need consistency, and with help of nation we can achieve this target.
Let make Pakistan green ,green , greener. Make healthy environment, decrease pollution, and there are tons of benefits from this project.
Very good initiative, This is just start, still long way to go. Everyone should take part in this individually or in groups. We should Plant trees as much as we can and if possible take care of it too. No doubt government also looks serious in this department, and I am sure they have plans for it.
Best of luck

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dubious

Good media campaign/ awareness and approach...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

Great work @Path-Finder. I shared this movement on our FB page.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

This is truly awesome. We know the critical impact of trees in the environment ecosystem. This is a service for our upcoming generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035806791991521281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035808819178299392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815744309747712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815034356727808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035813128632782848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035804733431312384

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Every house should plant 3 trees at their front/backyard. I see in residential areas there are few trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Although we Pakistanis plant trees, there is no maintenance. The Germans have been celebrating national festival of trees since 1952. In Israel, the Jewish calendar has set aside the 19th day of January as festival of the trees. In Japan, the national tree festival is celebrated in the first week of April, known as ‘Greening Week’. This programme is undertaken with great zeal. Sweden has already plentiful of forests and the ‘Week of Forest’ is celebrated to remind people of their obligation to the spread of forest. Similarly, India annually celebrates a tree festival called ‘Vana Mahot Sava’ on a very large scale. Although in Pakistan our forest department is doing its best to spread greenery, this dream of a ‘Green Pakistan’ can come true only when all segments of society — NGOs, activists, and the forest department — join hands to make this campaign a success. Japan has 63pc of its area under trees, Sweden 53pc and India 22pc, Pakistan has only five per cent area under forest. The Chinese after suffering greatly on this count started planting trees in 1957. Then ‘Great Green Wall’ which is a huge shelter belt extending over 1.6m hectares serving as a barrier against the Gobi desert. This is an eye-opener for Pakistan.


Pine tree saplings being brought to Islamabad for planting in order to make Islamabad the *'City of Pines'*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan makes it to the Guinness World Records by planting 847,275 mangrove saplings in a day*


“The Sindh Forest Department has set a Guinness World Record for planting a maximum number of mangroves saplings at Keti Bunder”, informed by Sindh Forest and Wildlife Department here at Keti Bunder.






The announcement was made, shortly after 300 coastal community volunteers had planted 8,47,275 saplings, breaking an earlier record of 6,11,000 saplings planted by India in 2010. While congratulating the nation, he thanked the forest department employees, coastal community volunteers and the coastal experts for their tireless efforts in achieving this goal.

He also informed the media that the Asian Development Bank has announced Rs.5,000 as a special reward for each of the volunteer. ADB has funded a 5-year long Sindh Coastal Community Development Project in the area in partnership with the Sindh Forest Department. A special shield was awarded to Mr. Tahir Qureshi for his exceptional conservation work in the Indus Delta over the last few years.






While congratulating the efforts of the Sindh Forest Department, Mr. Mahmood Akhtar Cheema said that there have been competitions between Pakistan and Indian in sports but a competition in the field of environment is even healthier, as in the end it will only lead to healthy ecology in both the countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035477052349186049

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035204857345585153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151425943232512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151444398067712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035479752688246784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035203918656143360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035169082067304454

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Thunder.Storm

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471519185620992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471549665603584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471134299447296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471167392555008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471194571636736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035470721244426240

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Excellent excellent choice of trees. 
Could not have been better then this. 
Only some addition of new verities of conifer trees. The local usually plant local pines due to avalibility, such as quetta pine, chair, juniper trees. But there are thousands of other trees too. Specially maple and spruce, only for gb, cool areas of kpk and balochistan.
The list of punjab can include some ornamental trees like gulmuhur, sumbul and few others.
But list is excellent. 
Clearly shows that someone from real horticulture background has made this list. 
Kudos. 
Good work. 
May Allah give you success.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Path-Finder

Make this sticky @WebMaster @Horus


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494278397665281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494663841570817

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494698062884864

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Salza

Great initiatives especially so early in the Govt. Also PTI should keep a follow up of one billion tsunami project plantation. Just planting seeds/sampling is not enough, they are required to be maintained properly as well especially for first 3 to 4 years until they turn into young trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

10 Billion trees is huge challenge, it’s not such easy task in 5 years , to achieve this target we need consistency, and with help of nation we can achieve this target.
Let make Pakistan green ,green , greener. Make healthy environment, decrease pollution, and there are tons of benefits from this project.
Very good initiative, This is just start, still long way to go. Everyone should take part in this individually or in groups. We should Plant trees as much as we can and if possible take care of it too. No doubt government also looks serious in this department, and I am sure they have plans for it.
Best of luck

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dubious

Good media campaign/ awareness and approach...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

Great work @Path-Finder. I shared this movement on our FB page.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

This is truly awesome. We know the critical impact of trees in the environment ecosystem. This is a service for our upcoming generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035806791991521281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035808819178299392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815744309747712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815034356727808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035813128632782848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035804733431312384

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Every house should plant 3 trees at their front/backyard. I see in residential areas there are few trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Although we Pakistanis plant trees, there is no maintenance. The Germans have been celebrating national festival of trees since 1952. In Israel, the Jewish calendar has set aside the 19th day of January as festival of the trees. In Japan, the national tree festival is celebrated in the first week of April, known as ‘Greening Week’. This programme is undertaken with great zeal. Sweden has already plentiful of forests and the ‘Week of Forest’ is celebrated to remind people of their obligation to the spread of forest. Similarly, India annually celebrates a tree festival called ‘Vana Mahot Sava’ on a very large scale. Although in Pakistan our forest department is doing its best to spread greenery, this dream of a ‘Green Pakistan’ can come true only when all segments of society — NGOs, activists, and the forest department — join hands to make this campaign a success. Japan has 63pc of its area under trees, Sweden 53pc and India 22pc, Pakistan has only five per cent area under forest. The Chinese after suffering greatly on this count started planting trees in 1957. Then ‘Great Green Wall’ which is a huge shelter belt extending over 1.6m hectares serving as a barrier against the Gobi desert. This is an eye-opener for Pakistan.


Pine tree saplings being brought to Islamabad for planting in order to make Islamabad the *'City of Pines'*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan makes it to the Guinness World Records by planting 847,275 mangrove saplings in a day*


“The Sindh Forest Department has set a Guinness World Record for planting a maximum number of mangroves saplings at Keti Bunder”, informed by Sindh Forest and Wildlife Department here at Keti Bunder.






The announcement was made, shortly after 300 coastal community volunteers had planted 8,47,275 saplings, breaking an earlier record of 6,11,000 saplings planted by India in 2010. While congratulating the nation, he thanked the forest department employees, coastal community volunteers and the coastal experts for their tireless efforts in achieving this goal.

He also informed the media that the Asian Development Bank has announced Rs.5,000 as a special reward for each of the volunteer. ADB has funded a 5-year long Sindh Coastal Community Development Project in the area in partnership with the Sindh Forest Department. A special shield was awarded to Mr. Tahir Qureshi for his exceptional conservation work in the Indus Delta over the last few years.






While congratulating the efforts of the Sindh Forest Department, Mr. Mahmood Akhtar Cheema said that there have been competitions between Pakistan and Indian in sports but a competition in the field of environment is even healthier, as in the end it will only lead to healthy ecology in both the countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035477052349186049

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035204857345585153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151425943232512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151444398067712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035479752688246784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035203918656143360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035169082067304454

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Thunder.Storm

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471519185620992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471549665603584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471134299447296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471167392555008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471194571636736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035470721244426240

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Excellent excellent choice of trees. 
Could not have been better then this. 
Only some addition of new verities of conifer trees. The local usually plant local pines due to avalibility, such as quetta pine, chair, juniper trees. But there are thousands of other trees too. Specially maple and spruce, only for gb, cool areas of kpk and balochistan.
The list of punjab can include some ornamental trees like gulmuhur, sumbul and few others.
But list is excellent. 
Clearly shows that someone from real horticulture background has made this list. 
Kudos. 
Good work. 
May Allah give you success.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Path-Finder

Make this sticky @WebMaster @Horus


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494278397665281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494663841570817

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494698062884864

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Salza

Great initiatives especially so early in the Govt. Also PTI should keep a follow up of one billion tsunami project plantation. Just planting seeds/sampling is not enough, they are required to be maintained properly as well especially for first 3 to 4 years until they turn into young trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

10 Billion trees is huge challenge, it’s not such easy task in 5 years , to achieve this target we need consistency, and with help of nation we can achieve this target.
Let make Pakistan green ,green , greener. Make healthy environment, decrease pollution, and there are tons of benefits from this project.
Very good initiative, This is just start, still long way to go. Everyone should take part in this individually or in groups. We should Plant trees as much as we can and if possible take care of it too. No doubt government also looks serious in this department, and I am sure they have plans for it.
Best of luck

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dubious

Good media campaign/ awareness and approach...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

Great work @Path-Finder. I shared this movement on our FB page.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

This is truly awesome. We know the critical impact of trees in the environment ecosystem. This is a service for our upcoming generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035806791991521281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035808819178299392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815744309747712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815034356727808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035813128632782848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035804733431312384

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Every house should plant 3 trees at their front/backyard. I see in residential areas there are few trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Although we Pakistanis plant trees, there is no maintenance. The Germans have been celebrating national festival of trees since 1952. In Israel, the Jewish calendar has set aside the 19th day of January as festival of the trees. In Japan, the national tree festival is celebrated in the first week of April, known as ‘Greening Week’. This programme is undertaken with great zeal. Sweden has already plentiful of forests and the ‘Week of Forest’ is celebrated to remind people of their obligation to the spread of forest. Similarly, India annually celebrates a tree festival called ‘Vana Mahot Sava’ on a very large scale. Although in Pakistan our forest department is doing its best to spread greenery, this dream of a ‘Green Pakistan’ can come true only when all segments of society — NGOs, activists, and the forest department — join hands to make this campaign a success. Japan has 63pc of its area under trees, Sweden 53pc and India 22pc, Pakistan has only five per cent area under forest. The Chinese after suffering greatly on this count started planting trees in 1957. Then ‘Great Green Wall’ which is a huge shelter belt extending over 1.6m hectares serving as a barrier against the Gobi desert. This is an eye-opener for Pakistan.


Pine tree saplings being brought to Islamabad for planting in order to make Islamabad the *'City of Pines'*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan makes it to the Guinness World Records by planting 847,275 mangrove saplings in a day*


“The Sindh Forest Department has set a Guinness World Record for planting a maximum number of mangroves saplings at Keti Bunder”, informed by Sindh Forest and Wildlife Department here at Keti Bunder.






The announcement was made, shortly after 300 coastal community volunteers had planted 8,47,275 saplings, breaking an earlier record of 6,11,000 saplings planted by India in 2010. While congratulating the nation, he thanked the forest department employees, coastal community volunteers and the coastal experts for their tireless efforts in achieving this goal.

He also informed the media that the Asian Development Bank has announced Rs.5,000 as a special reward for each of the volunteer. ADB has funded a 5-year long Sindh Coastal Community Development Project in the area in partnership with the Sindh Forest Department. A special shield was awarded to Mr. Tahir Qureshi for his exceptional conservation work in the Indus Delta over the last few years.






While congratulating the efforts of the Sindh Forest Department, Mr. Mahmood Akhtar Cheema said that there have been competitions between Pakistan and Indian in sports but a competition in the field of environment is even healthier, as in the end it will only lead to healthy ecology in both the countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035477052349186049

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035204857345585153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151425943232512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151444398067712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035479752688246784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035203918656143360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035169082067304454

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Thunder.Storm

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471519185620992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471549665603584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471134299447296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471167392555008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471194571636736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035470721244426240

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Excellent excellent choice of trees. 
Could not have been better then this. 
Only some addition of new verities of conifer trees. The local usually plant local pines due to avalibility, such as quetta pine, chair, juniper trees. But there are thousands of other trees too. Specially maple and spruce, only for gb, cool areas of kpk and balochistan.
The list of punjab can include some ornamental trees like gulmuhur, sumbul and few others.
But list is excellent. 
Clearly shows that someone from real horticulture background has made this list. 
Kudos. 
Good work. 
May Allah give you success.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Path-Finder

Make this sticky @WebMaster @Horus


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494278397665281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494663841570817

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494698062884864

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Salza

Great initiatives especially so early in the Govt. Also PTI should keep a follow up of one billion tsunami project plantation. Just planting seeds/sampling is not enough, they are required to be maintained properly as well especially for first 3 to 4 years until they turn into young trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

10 Billion trees is huge challenge, it’s not such easy task in 5 years , to achieve this target we need consistency, and with help of nation we can achieve this target.
Let make Pakistan green ,green , greener. Make healthy environment, decrease pollution, and there are tons of benefits from this project.
Very good initiative, This is just start, still long way to go. Everyone should take part in this individually or in groups. We should Plant trees as much as we can and if possible take care of it too. No doubt government also looks serious in this department, and I am sure they have plans for it.
Best of luck

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dubious

Good media campaign/ awareness and approach...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

Great work @Path-Finder. I shared this movement on our FB page.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

This is truly awesome. We know the critical impact of trees in the environment ecosystem. This is a service for our upcoming generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035806791991521281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035808819178299392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815744309747712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815034356727808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035813128632782848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035804733431312384

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Every house should plant 3 trees at their front/backyard. I see in residential areas there are few trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Although we Pakistanis plant trees, there is no maintenance. The Germans have been celebrating national festival of trees since 1952. In Israel, the Jewish calendar has set aside the 19th day of January as festival of the trees. In Japan, the national tree festival is celebrated in the first week of April, known as ‘Greening Week’. This programme is undertaken with great zeal. Sweden has already plentiful of forests and the ‘Week of Forest’ is celebrated to remind people of their obligation to the spread of forest. Similarly, India annually celebrates a tree festival called ‘Vana Mahot Sava’ on a very large scale. Although in Pakistan our forest department is doing its best to spread greenery, this dream of a ‘Green Pakistan’ can come true only when all segments of society — NGOs, activists, and the forest department — join hands to make this campaign a success. Japan has 63pc of its area under trees, Sweden 53pc and India 22pc, Pakistan has only five per cent area under forest. The Chinese after suffering greatly on this count started planting trees in 1957. Then ‘Great Green Wall’ which is a huge shelter belt extending over 1.6m hectares serving as a barrier against the Gobi desert. This is an eye-opener for Pakistan.


Pine tree saplings being brought to Islamabad for planting in order to make Islamabad the *'City of Pines'*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan makes it to the Guinness World Records by planting 847,275 mangrove saplings in a day*


“The Sindh Forest Department has set a Guinness World Record for planting a maximum number of mangroves saplings at Keti Bunder”, informed by Sindh Forest and Wildlife Department here at Keti Bunder.






The announcement was made, shortly after 300 coastal community volunteers had planted 8,47,275 saplings, breaking an earlier record of 6,11,000 saplings planted by India in 2010. While congratulating the nation, he thanked the forest department employees, coastal community volunteers and the coastal experts for their tireless efforts in achieving this goal.

He also informed the media that the Asian Development Bank has announced Rs.5,000 as a special reward for each of the volunteer. ADB has funded a 5-year long Sindh Coastal Community Development Project in the area in partnership with the Sindh Forest Department. A special shield was awarded to Mr. Tahir Qureshi for his exceptional conservation work in the Indus Delta over the last few years.






While congratulating the efforts of the Sindh Forest Department, Mr. Mahmood Akhtar Cheema said that there have been competitions between Pakistan and Indian in sports but a competition in the field of environment is even healthier, as in the end it will only lead to healthy ecology in both the countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035477052349186049

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035204857345585153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151425943232512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151444398067712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035479752688246784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035203918656143360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035169082067304454

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Thunder.Storm

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471519185620992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471549665603584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471134299447296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471167392555008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471194571636736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035470721244426240

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Excellent excellent choice of trees. 
Could not have been better then this. 
Only some addition of new verities of conifer trees. The local usually plant local pines due to avalibility, such as quetta pine, chair, juniper trees. But there are thousands of other trees too. Specially maple and spruce, only for gb, cool areas of kpk and balochistan.
The list of punjab can include some ornamental trees like gulmuhur, sumbul and few others.
But list is excellent. 
Clearly shows that someone from real horticulture background has made this list. 
Kudos. 
Good work. 
May Allah give you success.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Path-Finder

Make this sticky @WebMaster @Horus


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494278397665281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494663841570817

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494698062884864

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Salza

Great initiatives especially so early in the Govt. Also PTI should keep a follow up of one billion tsunami project plantation. Just planting seeds/sampling is not enough, they are required to be maintained properly as well especially for first 3 to 4 years until they turn into young trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

10 Billion trees is huge challenge, it’s not such easy task in 5 years , to achieve this target we need consistency, and with help of nation we can achieve this target.
Let make Pakistan green ,green , greener. Make healthy environment, decrease pollution, and there are tons of benefits from this project.
Very good initiative, This is just start, still long way to go. Everyone should take part in this individually or in groups. We should Plant trees as much as we can and if possible take care of it too. No doubt government also looks serious in this department, and I am sure they have plans for it.
Best of luck

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dubious

Good media campaign/ awareness and approach...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

Great work @Path-Finder. I shared this movement on our FB page.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

This is truly awesome. We know the critical impact of trees in the environment ecosystem. This is a service for our upcoming generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035806791991521281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035808819178299392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815744309747712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815034356727808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035813128632782848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035804733431312384

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Every house should plant 3 trees at their front/backyard. I see in residential areas there are few trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Although we Pakistanis plant trees, there is no maintenance. The Germans have been celebrating national festival of trees since 1952. In Israel, the Jewish calendar has set aside the 19th day of January as festival of the trees. In Japan, the national tree festival is celebrated in the first week of April, known as ‘Greening Week’. This programme is undertaken with great zeal. Sweden has already plentiful of forests and the ‘Week of Forest’ is celebrated to remind people of their obligation to the spread of forest. Similarly, India annually celebrates a tree festival called ‘Vana Mahot Sava’ on a very large scale. Although in Pakistan our forest department is doing its best to spread greenery, this dream of a ‘Green Pakistan’ can come true only when all segments of society — NGOs, activists, and the forest department — join hands to make this campaign a success. Japan has 63pc of its area under trees, Sweden 53pc and India 22pc, Pakistan has only five per cent area under forest. The Chinese after suffering greatly on this count started planting trees in 1957. Then ‘Great Green Wall’ which is a huge shelter belt extending over 1.6m hectares serving as a barrier against the Gobi desert. This is an eye-opener for Pakistan.


Pine tree saplings being brought to Islamabad for planting in order to make Islamabad the *'City of Pines'*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan makes it to the Guinness World Records by planting 847,275 mangrove saplings in a day*


“The Sindh Forest Department has set a Guinness World Record for planting a maximum number of mangroves saplings at Keti Bunder”, informed by Sindh Forest and Wildlife Department here at Keti Bunder.






The announcement was made, shortly after 300 coastal community volunteers had planted 8,47,275 saplings, breaking an earlier record of 6,11,000 saplings planted by India in 2010. While congratulating the nation, he thanked the forest department employees, coastal community volunteers and the coastal experts for their tireless efforts in achieving this goal.

He also informed the media that the Asian Development Bank has announced Rs.5,000 as a special reward for each of the volunteer. ADB has funded a 5-year long Sindh Coastal Community Development Project in the area in partnership with the Sindh Forest Department. A special shield was awarded to Mr. Tahir Qureshi for his exceptional conservation work in the Indus Delta over the last few years.






While congratulating the efforts of the Sindh Forest Department, Mr. Mahmood Akhtar Cheema said that there have been competitions between Pakistan and Indian in sports but a competition in the field of environment is even healthier, as in the end it will only lead to healthy ecology in both the countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035477052349186049

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035204857345585153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151425943232512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151444398067712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035479752688246784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035203918656143360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035169082067304454

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Thunder.Storm

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471519185620992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471549665603584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471134299447296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471167392555008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471194571636736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035470721244426240

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Excellent excellent choice of trees. 
Could not have been better then this. 
Only some addition of new verities of conifer trees. The local usually plant local pines due to avalibility, such as quetta pine, chair, juniper trees. But there are thousands of other trees too. Specially maple and spruce, only for gb, cool areas of kpk and balochistan.
The list of punjab can include some ornamental trees like gulmuhur, sumbul and few others.
But list is excellent. 
Clearly shows that someone from real horticulture background has made this list. 
Kudos. 
Good work. 
May Allah give you success.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Path-Finder

Make this sticky @WebMaster @Horus


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494278397665281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494663841570817

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494698062884864

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Salza

Great initiatives especially so early in the Govt. Also PTI should keep a follow up of one billion tsunami project plantation. Just planting seeds/sampling is not enough, they are required to be maintained properly as well especially for first 3 to 4 years until they turn into young trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

10 Billion trees is huge challenge, it’s not such easy task in 5 years , to achieve this target we need consistency, and with help of nation we can achieve this target.
Let make Pakistan green ,green , greener. Make healthy environment, decrease pollution, and there are tons of benefits from this project.
Very good initiative, This is just start, still long way to go. Everyone should take part in this individually or in groups. We should Plant trees as much as we can and if possible take care of it too. No doubt government also looks serious in this department, and I am sure they have plans for it.
Best of luck

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dubious

Good media campaign/ awareness and approach...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

Great work @Path-Finder. I shared this movement on our FB page.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

This is truly awesome. We know the critical impact of trees in the environment ecosystem. This is a service for our upcoming generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035806791991521281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035808819178299392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815744309747712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815034356727808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035813128632782848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035804733431312384

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Every house should plant 3 trees at their front/backyard. I see in residential areas there are few trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Although we Pakistanis plant trees, there is no maintenance. The Germans have been celebrating national festival of trees since 1952. In Israel, the Jewish calendar has set aside the 19th day of January as festival of the trees. In Japan, the national tree festival is celebrated in the first week of April, known as ‘Greening Week’. This programme is undertaken with great zeal. Sweden has already plentiful of forests and the ‘Week of Forest’ is celebrated to remind people of their obligation to the spread of forest. Similarly, India annually celebrates a tree festival called ‘Vana Mahot Sava’ on a very large scale. Although in Pakistan our forest department is doing its best to spread greenery, this dream of a ‘Green Pakistan’ can come true only when all segments of society — NGOs, activists, and the forest department — join hands to make this campaign a success. Japan has 63pc of its area under trees, Sweden 53pc and India 22pc, Pakistan has only five per cent area under forest. The Chinese after suffering greatly on this count started planting trees in 1957. Then ‘Great Green Wall’ which is a huge shelter belt extending over 1.6m hectares serving as a barrier against the Gobi desert. This is an eye-opener for Pakistan.


Pine tree saplings being brought to Islamabad for planting in order to make Islamabad the *'City of Pines'*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan makes it to the Guinness World Records by planting 847,275 mangrove saplings in a day*


“The Sindh Forest Department has set a Guinness World Record for planting a maximum number of mangroves saplings at Keti Bunder”, informed by Sindh Forest and Wildlife Department here at Keti Bunder.






The announcement was made, shortly after 300 coastal community volunteers had planted 8,47,275 saplings, breaking an earlier record of 6,11,000 saplings planted by India in 2010. While congratulating the nation, he thanked the forest department employees, coastal community volunteers and the coastal experts for their tireless efforts in achieving this goal.

He also informed the media that the Asian Development Bank has announced Rs.5,000 as a special reward for each of the volunteer. ADB has funded a 5-year long Sindh Coastal Community Development Project in the area in partnership with the Sindh Forest Department. A special shield was awarded to Mr. Tahir Qureshi for his exceptional conservation work in the Indus Delta over the last few years.






While congratulating the efforts of the Sindh Forest Department, Mr. Mahmood Akhtar Cheema said that there have been competitions between Pakistan and Indian in sports but a competition in the field of environment is even healthier, as in the end it will only lead to healthy ecology in both the countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035477052349186049

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035204857345585153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151425943232512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151444398067712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035479752688246784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035203918656143360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035169082067304454

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Thunder.Storm

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471519185620992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471549665603584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471134299447296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471167392555008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471194571636736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035470721244426240

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Excellent excellent choice of trees. 
Could not have been better then this. 
Only some addition of new verities of conifer trees. The local usually plant local pines due to avalibility, such as quetta pine, chair, juniper trees. But there are thousands of other trees too. Specially maple and spruce, only for gb, cool areas of kpk and balochistan.
The list of punjab can include some ornamental trees like gulmuhur, sumbul and few others.
But list is excellent. 
Clearly shows that someone from real horticulture background has made this list. 
Kudos. 
Good work. 
May Allah give you success.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Path-Finder

Make this sticky @WebMaster @Horus


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494278397665281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494663841570817

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494698062884864

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Salza

Great initiatives especially so early in the Govt. Also PTI should keep a follow up of one billion tsunami project plantation. Just planting seeds/sampling is not enough, they are required to be maintained properly as well especially for first 3 to 4 years until they turn into young trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

10 Billion trees is huge challenge, it’s not such easy task in 5 years , to achieve this target we need consistency, and with help of nation we can achieve this target.
Let make Pakistan green ,green , greener. Make healthy environment, decrease pollution, and there are tons of benefits from this project.
Very good initiative, This is just start, still long way to go. Everyone should take part in this individually or in groups. We should Plant trees as much as we can and if possible take care of it too. No doubt government also looks serious in this department, and I am sure they have plans for it.
Best of luck

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dubious

Good media campaign/ awareness and approach...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

Great work @Path-Finder. I shared this movement on our FB page.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

This is truly awesome. We know the critical impact of trees in the environment ecosystem. This is a service for our upcoming generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035806791991521281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035808819178299392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815744309747712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815034356727808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035813128632782848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035804733431312384

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Every house should plant 3 trees at their front/backyard. I see in residential areas there are few trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Although we Pakistanis plant trees, there is no maintenance. The Germans have been celebrating national festival of trees since 1952. In Israel, the Jewish calendar has set aside the 19th day of January as festival of the trees. In Japan, the national tree festival is celebrated in the first week of April, known as ‘Greening Week’. This programme is undertaken with great zeal. Sweden has already plentiful of forests and the ‘Week of Forest’ is celebrated to remind people of their obligation to the spread of forest. Similarly, India annually celebrates a tree festival called ‘Vana Mahot Sava’ on a very large scale. Although in Pakistan our forest department is doing its best to spread greenery, this dream of a ‘Green Pakistan’ can come true only when all segments of society — NGOs, activists, and the forest department — join hands to make this campaign a success. Japan has 63pc of its area under trees, Sweden 53pc and India 22pc, Pakistan has only five per cent area under forest. The Chinese after suffering greatly on this count started planting trees in 1957. Then ‘Great Green Wall’ which is a huge shelter belt extending over 1.6m hectares serving as a barrier against the Gobi desert. This is an eye-opener for Pakistan.


Pine tree saplings being brought to Islamabad for planting in order to make Islamabad the *'City of Pines'*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan makes it to the Guinness World Records by planting 847,275 mangrove saplings in a day*


“The Sindh Forest Department has set a Guinness World Record for planting a maximum number of mangroves saplings at Keti Bunder”, informed by Sindh Forest and Wildlife Department here at Keti Bunder.






The announcement was made, shortly after 300 coastal community volunteers had planted 8,47,275 saplings, breaking an earlier record of 6,11,000 saplings planted by India in 2010. While congratulating the nation, he thanked the forest department employees, coastal community volunteers and the coastal experts for their tireless efforts in achieving this goal.

He also informed the media that the Asian Development Bank has announced Rs.5,000 as a special reward for each of the volunteer. ADB has funded a 5-year long Sindh Coastal Community Development Project in the area in partnership with the Sindh Forest Department. A special shield was awarded to Mr. Tahir Qureshi for his exceptional conservation work in the Indus Delta over the last few years.






While congratulating the efforts of the Sindh Forest Department, Mr. Mahmood Akhtar Cheema said that there have been competitions between Pakistan and Indian in sports but a competition in the field of environment is even healthier, as in the end it will only lead to healthy ecology in both the countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035477052349186049

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035204857345585153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151425943232512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151444398067712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035479752688246784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035203918656143360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035169082067304454

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Thunder.Storm

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471519185620992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471549665603584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471134299447296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471167392555008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471194571636736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035470721244426240

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Excellent excellent choice of trees. 
Could not have been better then this. 
Only some addition of new verities of conifer trees. The local usually plant local pines due to avalibility, such as quetta pine, chair, juniper trees. But there are thousands of other trees too. Specially maple and spruce, only for gb, cool areas of kpk and balochistan.
The list of punjab can include some ornamental trees like gulmuhur, sumbul and few others.
But list is excellent. 
Clearly shows that someone from real horticulture background has made this list. 
Kudos. 
Good work. 
May Allah give you success.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Path-Finder

Make this sticky @WebMaster @Horus


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494278397665281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494663841570817

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494698062884864

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Salza

Great initiatives especially so early in the Govt. Also PTI should keep a follow up of one billion tsunami project plantation. Just planting seeds/sampling is not enough, they are required to be maintained properly as well especially for first 3 to 4 years until they turn into young trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

10 Billion trees is huge challenge, it’s not such easy task in 5 years , to achieve this target we need consistency, and with help of nation we can achieve this target.
Let make Pakistan green ,green , greener. Make healthy environment, decrease pollution, and there are tons of benefits from this project.
Very good initiative, This is just start, still long way to go. Everyone should take part in this individually or in groups. We should Plant trees as much as we can and if possible take care of it too. No doubt government also looks serious in this department, and I am sure they have plans for it.
Best of luck

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dubious

Good media campaign/ awareness and approach...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

Great work @Path-Finder. I shared this movement on our FB page.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

This is truly awesome. We know the critical impact of trees in the environment ecosystem. This is a service for our upcoming generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035806791991521281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035808819178299392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815744309747712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815034356727808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035813128632782848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035804733431312384

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Every house should plant 3 trees at their front/backyard. I see in residential areas there are few trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Although we Pakistanis plant trees, there is no maintenance. The Germans have been celebrating national festival of trees since 1952. In Israel, the Jewish calendar has set aside the 19th day of January as festival of the trees. In Japan, the national tree festival is celebrated in the first week of April, known as ‘Greening Week’. This programme is undertaken with great zeal. Sweden has already plentiful of forests and the ‘Week of Forest’ is celebrated to remind people of their obligation to the spread of forest. Similarly, India annually celebrates a tree festival called ‘Vana Mahot Sava’ on a very large scale. Although in Pakistan our forest department is doing its best to spread greenery, this dream of a ‘Green Pakistan’ can come true only when all segments of society — NGOs, activists, and the forest department — join hands to make this campaign a success. Japan has 63pc of its area under trees, Sweden 53pc and India 22pc, Pakistan has only five per cent area under forest. The Chinese after suffering greatly on this count started planting trees in 1957. Then ‘Great Green Wall’ which is a huge shelter belt extending over 1.6m hectares serving as a barrier against the Gobi desert. This is an eye-opener for Pakistan.


Pine tree saplings being brought to Islamabad for planting in order to make Islamabad the *'City of Pines'*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan makes it to the Guinness World Records by planting 847,275 mangrove saplings in a day*


“The Sindh Forest Department has set a Guinness World Record for planting a maximum number of mangroves saplings at Keti Bunder”, informed by Sindh Forest and Wildlife Department here at Keti Bunder.






The announcement was made, shortly after 300 coastal community volunteers had planted 8,47,275 saplings, breaking an earlier record of 6,11,000 saplings planted by India in 2010. While congratulating the nation, he thanked the forest department employees, coastal community volunteers and the coastal experts for their tireless efforts in achieving this goal.

He also informed the media that the Asian Development Bank has announced Rs.5,000 as a special reward for each of the volunteer. ADB has funded a 5-year long Sindh Coastal Community Development Project in the area in partnership with the Sindh Forest Department. A special shield was awarded to Mr. Tahir Qureshi for his exceptional conservation work in the Indus Delta over the last few years.






While congratulating the efforts of the Sindh Forest Department, Mr. Mahmood Akhtar Cheema said that there have been competitions between Pakistan and Indian in sports but a competition in the field of environment is even healthier, as in the end it will only lead to healthy ecology in both the countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035477052349186049

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035204857345585153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151425943232512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151444398067712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035479752688246784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035203918656143360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035169082067304454

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Thunder.Storm

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471519185620992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471549665603584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471134299447296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471167392555008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471194571636736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035470721244426240

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Excellent excellent choice of trees. 
Could not have been better then this. 
Only some addition of new verities of conifer trees. The local usually plant local pines due to avalibility, such as quetta pine, chair, juniper trees. But there are thousands of other trees too. Specially maple and spruce, only for gb, cool areas of kpk and balochistan.
The list of punjab can include some ornamental trees like gulmuhur, sumbul and few others.
But list is excellent. 
Clearly shows that someone from real horticulture background has made this list. 
Kudos. 
Good work. 
May Allah give you success.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Path-Finder

Make this sticky @WebMaster @Horus


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494278397665281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494663841570817

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494698062884864

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Salza

Great initiatives especially so early in the Govt. Also PTI should keep a follow up of one billion tsunami project plantation. Just planting seeds/sampling is not enough, they are required to be maintained properly as well especially for first 3 to 4 years until they turn into young trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

10 Billion trees is huge challenge, it’s not such easy task in 5 years , to achieve this target we need consistency, and with help of nation we can achieve this target.
Let make Pakistan green ,green , greener. Make healthy environment, decrease pollution, and there are tons of benefits from this project.
Very good initiative, This is just start, still long way to go. Everyone should take part in this individually or in groups. We should Plant trees as much as we can and if possible take care of it too. No doubt government also looks serious in this department, and I am sure they have plans for it.
Best of luck

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dubious

Good media campaign/ awareness and approach...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

Great work @Path-Finder. I shared this movement on our FB page.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

This is truly awesome. We know the critical impact of trees in the environment ecosystem. This is a service for our upcoming generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035806791991521281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035808819178299392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815744309747712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815034356727808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035813128632782848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035804733431312384

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Every house should plant 3 trees at their front/backyard. I see in residential areas there are few trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Although we Pakistanis plant trees, there is no maintenance. The Germans have been celebrating national festival of trees since 1952. In Israel, the Jewish calendar has set aside the 19th day of January as festival of the trees. In Japan, the national tree festival is celebrated in the first week of April, known as ‘Greening Week’. This programme is undertaken with great zeal. Sweden has already plentiful of forests and the ‘Week of Forest’ is celebrated to remind people of their obligation to the spread of forest. Similarly, India annually celebrates a tree festival called ‘Vana Mahot Sava’ on a very large scale. Although in Pakistan our forest department is doing its best to spread greenery, this dream of a ‘Green Pakistan’ can come true only when all segments of society — NGOs, activists, and the forest department — join hands to make this campaign a success. Japan has 63pc of its area under trees, Sweden 53pc and India 22pc, Pakistan has only five per cent area under forest. The Chinese after suffering greatly on this count started planting trees in 1957. Then ‘Great Green Wall’ which is a huge shelter belt extending over 1.6m hectares serving as a barrier against the Gobi desert. This is an eye-opener for Pakistan.


Pine tree saplings being brought to Islamabad for planting in order to make Islamabad the *'City of Pines'*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan makes it to the Guinness World Records by planting 847,275 mangrove saplings in a day*


“The Sindh Forest Department has set a Guinness World Record for planting a maximum number of mangroves saplings at Keti Bunder”, informed by Sindh Forest and Wildlife Department here at Keti Bunder.






The announcement was made, shortly after 300 coastal community volunteers had planted 8,47,275 saplings, breaking an earlier record of 6,11,000 saplings planted by India in 2010. While congratulating the nation, he thanked the forest department employees, coastal community volunteers and the coastal experts for their tireless efforts in achieving this goal.

He also informed the media that the Asian Development Bank has announced Rs.5,000 as a special reward for each of the volunteer. ADB has funded a 5-year long Sindh Coastal Community Development Project in the area in partnership with the Sindh Forest Department. A special shield was awarded to Mr. Tahir Qureshi for his exceptional conservation work in the Indus Delta over the last few years.






While congratulating the efforts of the Sindh Forest Department, Mr. Mahmood Akhtar Cheema said that there have been competitions between Pakistan and Indian in sports but a competition in the field of environment is even healthier, as in the end it will only lead to healthy ecology in both the countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035477052349186049

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035204857345585153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151425943232512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151444398067712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035479752688246784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035203918656143360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035169082067304454

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Thunder.Storm

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471519185620992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471549665603584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471134299447296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471167392555008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471194571636736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035470721244426240

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Excellent excellent choice of trees. 
Could not have been better then this. 
Only some addition of new verities of conifer trees. The local usually plant local pines due to avalibility, such as quetta pine, chair, juniper trees. But there are thousands of other trees too. Specially maple and spruce, only for gb, cool areas of kpk and balochistan.
The list of punjab can include some ornamental trees like gulmuhur, sumbul and few others.
But list is excellent. 
Clearly shows that someone from real horticulture background has made this list. 
Kudos. 
Good work. 
May Allah give you success.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Path-Finder

Make this sticky @WebMaster @Horus


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494278397665281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494663841570817

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494698062884864

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Salza

Great initiatives especially so early in the Govt. Also PTI should keep a follow up of one billion tsunami project plantation. Just planting seeds/sampling is not enough, they are required to be maintained properly as well especially for first 3 to 4 years until they turn into young trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

10 Billion trees is huge challenge, it’s not such easy task in 5 years , to achieve this target we need consistency, and with help of nation we can achieve this target.
Let make Pakistan green ,green , greener. Make healthy environment, decrease pollution, and there are tons of benefits from this project.
Very good initiative, This is just start, still long way to go. Everyone should take part in this individually or in groups. We should Plant trees as much as we can and if possible take care of it too. No doubt government also looks serious in this department, and I am sure they have plans for it.
Best of luck

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dubious

Good media campaign/ awareness and approach...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

Great work @Path-Finder. I shared this movement on our FB page.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

This is truly awesome. We know the critical impact of trees in the environment ecosystem. This is a service for our upcoming generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035806791991521281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035808819178299392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815744309747712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815034356727808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035813128632782848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035804733431312384

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Every house should plant 3 trees at their front/backyard. I see in residential areas there are few trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Although we Pakistanis plant trees, there is no maintenance. The Germans have been celebrating national festival of trees since 1952. In Israel, the Jewish calendar has set aside the 19th day of January as festival of the trees. In Japan, the national tree festival is celebrated in the first week of April, known as ‘Greening Week’. This programme is undertaken with great zeal. Sweden has already plentiful of forests and the ‘Week of Forest’ is celebrated to remind people of their obligation to the spread of forest. Similarly, India annually celebrates a tree festival called ‘Vana Mahot Sava’ on a very large scale. Although in Pakistan our forest department is doing its best to spread greenery, this dream of a ‘Green Pakistan’ can come true only when all segments of society — NGOs, activists, and the forest department — join hands to make this campaign a success. Japan has 63pc of its area under trees, Sweden 53pc and India 22pc, Pakistan has only five per cent area under forest. The Chinese after suffering greatly on this count started planting trees in 1957. Then ‘Great Green Wall’ which is a huge shelter belt extending over 1.6m hectares serving as a barrier against the Gobi desert. This is an eye-opener for Pakistan.


Pine tree saplings being brought to Islamabad for planting in order to make Islamabad the *'City of Pines'*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan makes it to the Guinness World Records by planting 847,275 mangrove saplings in a day*


“The Sindh Forest Department has set a Guinness World Record for planting a maximum number of mangroves saplings at Keti Bunder”, informed by Sindh Forest and Wildlife Department here at Keti Bunder.






The announcement was made, shortly after 300 coastal community volunteers had planted 8,47,275 saplings, breaking an earlier record of 6,11,000 saplings planted by India in 2010. While congratulating the nation, he thanked the forest department employees, coastal community volunteers and the coastal experts for their tireless efforts in achieving this goal.

He also informed the media that the Asian Development Bank has announced Rs.5,000 as a special reward for each of the volunteer. ADB has funded a 5-year long Sindh Coastal Community Development Project in the area in partnership with the Sindh Forest Department. A special shield was awarded to Mr. Tahir Qureshi for his exceptional conservation work in the Indus Delta over the last few years.






While congratulating the efforts of the Sindh Forest Department, Mr. Mahmood Akhtar Cheema said that there have been competitions between Pakistan and Indian in sports but a competition in the field of environment is even healthier, as in the end it will only lead to healthy ecology in both the countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035477052349186049

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035204857345585153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151425943232512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151444398067712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035479752688246784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035203918656143360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035169082067304454

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Thunder.Storm

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471519185620992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471549665603584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471134299447296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471167392555008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471194571636736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035470721244426240

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Excellent excellent choice of trees. 
Could not have been better then this. 
Only some addition of new verities of conifer trees. The local usually plant local pines due to avalibility, such as quetta pine, chair, juniper trees. But there are thousands of other trees too. Specially maple and spruce, only for gb, cool areas of kpk and balochistan.
The list of punjab can include some ornamental trees like gulmuhur, sumbul and few others.
But list is excellent. 
Clearly shows that someone from real horticulture background has made this list. 
Kudos. 
Good work. 
May Allah give you success.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Path-Finder

Make this sticky @WebMaster @Horus


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494278397665281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494663841570817

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494698062884864

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Salza

Great initiatives especially so early in the Govt. Also PTI should keep a follow up of one billion tsunami project plantation. Just planting seeds/sampling is not enough, they are required to be maintained properly as well especially for first 3 to 4 years until they turn into young trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

10 Billion trees is huge challenge, it’s not such easy task in 5 years , to achieve this target we need consistency, and with help of nation we can achieve this target.
Let make Pakistan green ,green , greener. Make healthy environment, decrease pollution, and there are tons of benefits from this project.
Very good initiative, This is just start, still long way to go. Everyone should take part in this individually or in groups. We should Plant trees as much as we can and if possible take care of it too. No doubt government also looks serious in this department, and I am sure they have plans for it.
Best of luck

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dubious

Good media campaign/ awareness and approach...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

Great work @Path-Finder. I shared this movement on our FB page.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

This is truly awesome. We know the critical impact of trees in the environment ecosystem. This is a service for our upcoming generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035806791991521281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035808819178299392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815744309747712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815034356727808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035813128632782848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035804733431312384

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Every house should plant 3 trees at their front/backyard. I see in residential areas there are few trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Although we Pakistanis plant trees, there is no maintenance. The Germans have been celebrating national festival of trees since 1952. In Israel, the Jewish calendar has set aside the 19th day of January as festival of the trees. In Japan, the national tree festival is celebrated in the first week of April, known as ‘Greening Week’. This programme is undertaken with great zeal. Sweden has already plentiful of forests and the ‘Week of Forest’ is celebrated to remind people of their obligation to the spread of forest. Similarly, India annually celebrates a tree festival called ‘Vana Mahot Sava’ on a very large scale. Although in Pakistan our forest department is doing its best to spread greenery, this dream of a ‘Green Pakistan’ can come true only when all segments of society — NGOs, activists, and the forest department — join hands to make this campaign a success. Japan has 63pc of its area under trees, Sweden 53pc and India 22pc, Pakistan has only five per cent area under forest. The Chinese after suffering greatly on this count started planting trees in 1957. Then ‘Great Green Wall’ which is a huge shelter belt extending over 1.6m hectares serving as a barrier against the Gobi desert. This is an eye-opener for Pakistan.


Pine tree saplings being brought to Islamabad for planting in order to make Islamabad the *'City of Pines'*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan makes it to the Guinness World Records by planting 847,275 mangrove saplings in a day*


“The Sindh Forest Department has set a Guinness World Record for planting a maximum number of mangroves saplings at Keti Bunder”, informed by Sindh Forest and Wildlife Department here at Keti Bunder.






The announcement was made, shortly after 300 coastal community volunteers had planted 8,47,275 saplings, breaking an earlier record of 6,11,000 saplings planted by India in 2010. While congratulating the nation, he thanked the forest department employees, coastal community volunteers and the coastal experts for their tireless efforts in achieving this goal.

He also informed the media that the Asian Development Bank has announced Rs.5,000 as a special reward for each of the volunteer. ADB has funded a 5-year long Sindh Coastal Community Development Project in the area in partnership with the Sindh Forest Department. A special shield was awarded to Mr. Tahir Qureshi for his exceptional conservation work in the Indus Delta over the last few years.






While congratulating the efforts of the Sindh Forest Department, Mr. Mahmood Akhtar Cheema said that there have been competitions between Pakistan and Indian in sports but a competition in the field of environment is even healthier, as in the end it will only lead to healthy ecology in both the countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035477052349186049

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035204857345585153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151425943232512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151444398067712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035479752688246784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035203918656143360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035169082067304454

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Thunder.Storm

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471519185620992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471549665603584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471134299447296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471167392555008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471194571636736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035470721244426240

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Excellent excellent choice of trees. 
Could not have been better then this. 
Only some addition of new verities of conifer trees. The local usually plant local pines due to avalibility, such as quetta pine, chair, juniper trees. But there are thousands of other trees too. Specially maple and spruce, only for gb, cool areas of kpk and balochistan.
The list of punjab can include some ornamental trees like gulmuhur, sumbul and few others.
But list is excellent. 
Clearly shows that someone from real horticulture background has made this list. 
Kudos. 
Good work. 
May Allah give you success.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Path-Finder

Make this sticky @WebMaster @Horus


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494278397665281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494663841570817

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494698062884864

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Salza

Great initiatives especially so early in the Govt. Also PTI should keep a follow up of one billion tsunami project plantation. Just planting seeds/sampling is not enough, they are required to be maintained properly as well especially for first 3 to 4 years until they turn into young trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

10 Billion trees is huge challenge, it’s not such easy task in 5 years , to achieve this target we need consistency, and with help of nation we can achieve this target.
Let make Pakistan green ,green , greener. Make healthy environment, decrease pollution, and there are tons of benefits from this project.
Very good initiative, This is just start, still long way to go. Everyone should take part in this individually or in groups. We should Plant trees as much as we can and if possible take care of it too. No doubt government also looks serious in this department, and I am sure they have plans for it.
Best of luck

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dubious

Good media campaign/ awareness and approach...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

Great work @Path-Finder. I shared this movement on our FB page.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

This is truly awesome. We know the critical impact of trees in the environment ecosystem. This is a service for our upcoming generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035806791991521281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035808819178299392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815744309747712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815034356727808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035813128632782848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035804733431312384

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Every house should plant 3 trees at their front/backyard. I see in residential areas there are few trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Although we Pakistanis plant trees, there is no maintenance. The Germans have been celebrating national festival of trees since 1952. In Israel, the Jewish calendar has set aside the 19th day of January as festival of the trees. In Japan, the national tree festival is celebrated in the first week of April, known as ‘Greening Week’. This programme is undertaken with great zeal. Sweden has already plentiful of forests and the ‘Week of Forest’ is celebrated to remind people of their obligation to the spread of forest. Similarly, India annually celebrates a tree festival called ‘Vana Mahot Sava’ on a very large scale. Although in Pakistan our forest department is doing its best to spread greenery, this dream of a ‘Green Pakistan’ can come true only when all segments of society — NGOs, activists, and the forest department — join hands to make this campaign a success. Japan has 63pc of its area under trees, Sweden 53pc and India 22pc, Pakistan has only five per cent area under forest. The Chinese after suffering greatly on this count started planting trees in 1957. Then ‘Great Green Wall’ which is a huge shelter belt extending over 1.6m hectares serving as a barrier against the Gobi desert. This is an eye-opener for Pakistan.


Pine tree saplings being brought to Islamabad for planting in order to make Islamabad the *'City of Pines'*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan makes it to the Guinness World Records by planting 847,275 mangrove saplings in a day*


“The Sindh Forest Department has set a Guinness World Record for planting a maximum number of mangroves saplings at Keti Bunder”, informed by Sindh Forest and Wildlife Department here at Keti Bunder.






The announcement was made, shortly after 300 coastal community volunteers had planted 8,47,275 saplings, breaking an earlier record of 6,11,000 saplings planted by India in 2010. While congratulating the nation, he thanked the forest department employees, coastal community volunteers and the coastal experts for their tireless efforts in achieving this goal.

He also informed the media that the Asian Development Bank has announced Rs.5,000 as a special reward for each of the volunteer. ADB has funded a 5-year long Sindh Coastal Community Development Project in the area in partnership with the Sindh Forest Department. A special shield was awarded to Mr. Tahir Qureshi for his exceptional conservation work in the Indus Delta over the last few years.






While congratulating the efforts of the Sindh Forest Department, Mr. Mahmood Akhtar Cheema said that there have been competitions between Pakistan and Indian in sports but a competition in the field of environment is even healthier, as in the end it will only lead to healthy ecology in both the countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035477052349186049

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035204857345585153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151425943232512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151444398067712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035479752688246784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035203918656143360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035169082067304454

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Thunder.Storm

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471519185620992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471549665603584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471134299447296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471167392555008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471194571636736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035470721244426240

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Excellent excellent choice of trees. 
Could not have been better then this. 
Only some addition of new verities of conifer trees. The local usually plant local pines due to avalibility, such as quetta pine, chair, juniper trees. But there are thousands of other trees too. Specially maple and spruce, only for gb, cool areas of kpk and balochistan.
The list of punjab can include some ornamental trees like gulmuhur, sumbul and few others.
But list is excellent. 
Clearly shows that someone from real horticulture background has made this list. 
Kudos. 
Good work. 
May Allah give you success.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Path-Finder

Make this sticky @WebMaster @Horus


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494278397665281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494663841570817

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494698062884864

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Salza

Great initiatives especially so early in the Govt. Also PTI should keep a follow up of one billion tsunami project plantation. Just planting seeds/sampling is not enough, they are required to be maintained properly as well especially for first 3 to 4 years until they turn into young trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

10 Billion trees is huge challenge, it’s not such easy task in 5 years , to achieve this target we need consistency, and with help of nation we can achieve this target.
Let make Pakistan green ,green , greener. Make healthy environment, decrease pollution, and there are tons of benefits from this project.
Very good initiative, This is just start, still long way to go. Everyone should take part in this individually or in groups. We should Plant trees as much as we can and if possible take care of it too. No doubt government also looks serious in this department, and I am sure they have plans for it.
Best of luck

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dubious

Good media campaign/ awareness and approach...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

Great work @Path-Finder. I shared this movement on our FB page.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

This is truly awesome. We know the critical impact of trees in the environment ecosystem. This is a service for our upcoming generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035806791991521281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035808819178299392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815744309747712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815034356727808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035813128632782848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035804733431312384

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Every house should plant 3 trees at their front/backyard. I see in residential areas there are few trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Although we Pakistanis plant trees, there is no maintenance. The Germans have been celebrating national festival of trees since 1952. In Israel, the Jewish calendar has set aside the 19th day of January as festival of the trees. In Japan, the national tree festival is celebrated in the first week of April, known as ‘Greening Week’. This programme is undertaken with great zeal. Sweden has already plentiful of forests and the ‘Week of Forest’ is celebrated to remind people of their obligation to the spread of forest. Similarly, India annually celebrates a tree festival called ‘Vana Mahot Sava’ on a very large scale. Although in Pakistan our forest department is doing its best to spread greenery, this dream of a ‘Green Pakistan’ can come true only when all segments of society — NGOs, activists, and the forest department — join hands to make this campaign a success. Japan has 63pc of its area under trees, Sweden 53pc and India 22pc, Pakistan has only five per cent area under forest. The Chinese after suffering greatly on this count started planting trees in 1957. Then ‘Great Green Wall’ which is a huge shelter belt extending over 1.6m hectares serving as a barrier against the Gobi desert. This is an eye-opener for Pakistan.


Pine tree saplings being brought to Islamabad for planting in order to make Islamabad the *'City of Pines'*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan makes it to the Guinness World Records by planting 847,275 mangrove saplings in a day*


“The Sindh Forest Department has set a Guinness World Record for planting a maximum number of mangroves saplings at Keti Bunder”, informed by Sindh Forest and Wildlife Department here at Keti Bunder.






The announcement was made, shortly after 300 coastal community volunteers had planted 8,47,275 saplings, breaking an earlier record of 6,11,000 saplings planted by India in 2010. While congratulating the nation, he thanked the forest department employees, coastal community volunteers and the coastal experts for their tireless efforts in achieving this goal.

He also informed the media that the Asian Development Bank has announced Rs.5,000 as a special reward for each of the volunteer. ADB has funded a 5-year long Sindh Coastal Community Development Project in the area in partnership with the Sindh Forest Department. A special shield was awarded to Mr. Tahir Qureshi for his exceptional conservation work in the Indus Delta over the last few years.






While congratulating the efforts of the Sindh Forest Department, Mr. Mahmood Akhtar Cheema said that there have been competitions between Pakistan and Indian in sports but a competition in the field of environment is even healthier, as in the end it will only lead to healthy ecology in both the countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035477052349186049

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035204857345585153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151425943232512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151444398067712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035479752688246784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035203918656143360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035169082067304454

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Thunder.Storm

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471519185620992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471549665603584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471134299447296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471167392555008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471194571636736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035470721244426240

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Excellent excellent choice of trees. 
Could not have been better then this. 
Only some addition of new verities of conifer trees. The local usually plant local pines due to avalibility, such as quetta pine, chair, juniper trees. But there are thousands of other trees too. Specially maple and spruce, only for gb, cool areas of kpk and balochistan.
The list of punjab can include some ornamental trees like gulmuhur, sumbul and few others.
But list is excellent. 
Clearly shows that someone from real horticulture background has made this list. 
Kudos. 
Good work. 
May Allah give you success.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Path-Finder

Make this sticky @WebMaster @Horus


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494278397665281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494663841570817

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494698062884864

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Salza

Great initiatives especially so early in the Govt. Also PTI should keep a follow up of one billion tsunami project plantation. Just planting seeds/sampling is not enough, they are required to be maintained properly as well especially for first 3 to 4 years until they turn into young trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

10 Billion trees is huge challenge, it’s not such easy task in 5 years , to achieve this target we need consistency, and with help of nation we can achieve this target.
Let make Pakistan green ,green , greener. Make healthy environment, decrease pollution, and there are tons of benefits from this project.
Very good initiative, This is just start, still long way to go. Everyone should take part in this individually or in groups. We should Plant trees as much as we can and if possible take care of it too. No doubt government also looks serious in this department, and I am sure they have plans for it.
Best of luck

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dubious

Good media campaign/ awareness and approach...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

Great work @Path-Finder. I shared this movement on our FB page.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

This is truly awesome. We know the critical impact of trees in the environment ecosystem. This is a service for our upcoming generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035806791991521281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035808819178299392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815744309747712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815034356727808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035813128632782848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035804733431312384

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Every house should plant 3 trees at their front/backyard. I see in residential areas there are few trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Although we Pakistanis plant trees, there is no maintenance. The Germans have been celebrating national festival of trees since 1952. In Israel, the Jewish calendar has set aside the 19th day of January as festival of the trees. In Japan, the national tree festival is celebrated in the first week of April, known as ‘Greening Week’. This programme is undertaken with great zeal. Sweden has already plentiful of forests and the ‘Week of Forest’ is celebrated to remind people of their obligation to the spread of forest. Similarly, India annually celebrates a tree festival called ‘Vana Mahot Sava’ on a very large scale. Although in Pakistan our forest department is doing its best to spread greenery, this dream of a ‘Green Pakistan’ can come true only when all segments of society — NGOs, activists, and the forest department — join hands to make this campaign a success. Japan has 63pc of its area under trees, Sweden 53pc and India 22pc, Pakistan has only five per cent area under forest. The Chinese after suffering greatly on this count started planting trees in 1957. Then ‘Great Green Wall’ which is a huge shelter belt extending over 1.6m hectares serving as a barrier against the Gobi desert. This is an eye-opener for Pakistan.


Pine tree saplings being brought to Islamabad for planting in order to make Islamabad the *'City of Pines'*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan makes it to the Guinness World Records by planting 847,275 mangrove saplings in a day*


“The Sindh Forest Department has set a Guinness World Record for planting a maximum number of mangroves saplings at Keti Bunder”, informed by Sindh Forest and Wildlife Department here at Keti Bunder.






The announcement was made, shortly after 300 coastal community volunteers had planted 8,47,275 saplings, breaking an earlier record of 6,11,000 saplings planted by India in 2010. While congratulating the nation, he thanked the forest department employees, coastal community volunteers and the coastal experts for their tireless efforts in achieving this goal.

He also informed the media that the Asian Development Bank has announced Rs.5,000 as a special reward for each of the volunteer. ADB has funded a 5-year long Sindh Coastal Community Development Project in the area in partnership with the Sindh Forest Department. A special shield was awarded to Mr. Tahir Qureshi for his exceptional conservation work in the Indus Delta over the last few years.






While congratulating the efforts of the Sindh Forest Department, Mr. Mahmood Akhtar Cheema said that there have been competitions between Pakistan and Indian in sports but a competition in the field of environment is even healthier, as in the end it will only lead to healthy ecology in both the countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035477052349186049

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035204857345585153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151425943232512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151444398067712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035479752688246784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035203918656143360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035169082067304454

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Thunder.Storm

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471519185620992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471549665603584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471134299447296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471167392555008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471194571636736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035470721244426240

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Excellent excellent choice of trees. 
Could not have been better then this. 
Only some addition of new verities of conifer trees. The local usually plant local pines due to avalibility, such as quetta pine, chair, juniper trees. But there are thousands of other trees too. Specially maple and spruce, only for gb, cool areas of kpk and balochistan.
The list of punjab can include some ornamental trees like gulmuhur, sumbul and few others.
But list is excellent. 
Clearly shows that someone from real horticulture background has made this list. 
Kudos. 
Good work. 
May Allah give you success.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Path-Finder

Make this sticky @WebMaster @Horus


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494278397665281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494663841570817

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494698062884864

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Salza

Great initiatives especially so early in the Govt. Also PTI should keep a follow up of one billion tsunami project plantation. Just planting seeds/sampling is not enough, they are required to be maintained properly as well especially for first 3 to 4 years until they turn into young trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

10 Billion trees is huge challenge, it’s not such easy task in 5 years , to achieve this target we need consistency, and with help of nation we can achieve this target.
Let make Pakistan green ,green , greener. Make healthy environment, decrease pollution, and there are tons of benefits from this project.
Very good initiative, This is just start, still long way to go. Everyone should take part in this individually or in groups. We should Plant trees as much as we can and if possible take care of it too. No doubt government also looks serious in this department, and I am sure they have plans for it.
Best of luck

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dubious

Good media campaign/ awareness and approach...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

Great work @Path-Finder. I shared this movement on our FB page.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

This is truly awesome. We know the critical impact of trees in the environment ecosystem. This is a service for our upcoming generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035806791991521281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035808819178299392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815744309747712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815034356727808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035813128632782848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035804733431312384

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Every house should plant 3 trees at their front/backyard. I see in residential areas there are few trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Although we Pakistanis plant trees, there is no maintenance. The Germans have been celebrating national festival of trees since 1952. In Israel, the Jewish calendar has set aside the 19th day of January as festival of the trees. In Japan, the national tree festival is celebrated in the first week of April, known as ‘Greening Week’. This programme is undertaken with great zeal. Sweden has already plentiful of forests and the ‘Week of Forest’ is celebrated to remind people of their obligation to the spread of forest. Similarly, India annually celebrates a tree festival called ‘Vana Mahot Sava’ on a very large scale. Although in Pakistan our forest department is doing its best to spread greenery, this dream of a ‘Green Pakistan’ can come true only when all segments of society — NGOs, activists, and the forest department — join hands to make this campaign a success. Japan has 63pc of its area under trees, Sweden 53pc and India 22pc, Pakistan has only five per cent area under forest. The Chinese after suffering greatly on this count started planting trees in 1957. Then ‘Great Green Wall’ which is a huge shelter belt extending over 1.6m hectares serving as a barrier against the Gobi desert. This is an eye-opener for Pakistan.


Pine tree saplings being brought to Islamabad for planting in order to make Islamabad the *'City of Pines'*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan makes it to the Guinness World Records by planting 847,275 mangrove saplings in a day*


“The Sindh Forest Department has set a Guinness World Record for planting a maximum number of mangroves saplings at Keti Bunder”, informed by Sindh Forest and Wildlife Department here at Keti Bunder.






The announcement was made, shortly after 300 coastal community volunteers had planted 8,47,275 saplings, breaking an earlier record of 6,11,000 saplings planted by India in 2010. While congratulating the nation, he thanked the forest department employees, coastal community volunteers and the coastal experts for their tireless efforts in achieving this goal.

He also informed the media that the Asian Development Bank has announced Rs.5,000 as a special reward for each of the volunteer. ADB has funded a 5-year long Sindh Coastal Community Development Project in the area in partnership with the Sindh Forest Department. A special shield was awarded to Mr. Tahir Qureshi for his exceptional conservation work in the Indus Delta over the last few years.






While congratulating the efforts of the Sindh Forest Department, Mr. Mahmood Akhtar Cheema said that there have been competitions between Pakistan and Indian in sports but a competition in the field of environment is even healthier, as in the end it will only lead to healthy ecology in both the countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035477052349186049

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035204857345585153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151425943232512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151444398067712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035479752688246784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035203918656143360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035169082067304454

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Thunder.Storm

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471519185620992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471549665603584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471134299447296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471167392555008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471194571636736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035470721244426240

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Excellent excellent choice of trees. 
Could not have been better then this. 
Only some addition of new verities of conifer trees. The local usually plant local pines due to avalibility, such as quetta pine, chair, juniper trees. But there are thousands of other trees too. Specially maple and spruce, only for gb, cool areas of kpk and balochistan.
The list of punjab can include some ornamental trees like gulmuhur, sumbul and few others.
But list is excellent. 
Clearly shows that someone from real horticulture background has made this list. 
Kudos. 
Good work. 
May Allah give you success.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Path-Finder

Make this sticky @WebMaster @Horus


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494278397665281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494663841570817

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494698062884864

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Salza

Great initiatives especially so early in the Govt. Also PTI should keep a follow up of one billion tsunami project plantation. Just planting seeds/sampling is not enough, they are required to be maintained properly as well especially for first 3 to 4 years until they turn into young trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

10 Billion trees is huge challenge, it’s not such easy task in 5 years , to achieve this target we need consistency, and with help of nation we can achieve this target.
Let make Pakistan green ,green , greener. Make healthy environment, decrease pollution, and there are tons of benefits from this project.
Very good initiative, This is just start, still long way to go. Everyone should take part in this individually or in groups. We should Plant trees as much as we can and if possible take care of it too. No doubt government also looks serious in this department, and I am sure they have plans for it.
Best of luck

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dubious

Good media campaign/ awareness and approach...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

Great work @Path-Finder. I shared this movement on our FB page.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

This is truly awesome. We know the critical impact of trees in the environment ecosystem. This is a service for our upcoming generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035806791991521281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035808819178299392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815744309747712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815034356727808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035813128632782848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035804733431312384

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Every house should plant 3 trees at their front/backyard. I see in residential areas there are few trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Although we Pakistanis plant trees, there is no maintenance. The Germans have been celebrating national festival of trees since 1952. In Israel, the Jewish calendar has set aside the 19th day of January as festival of the trees. In Japan, the national tree festival is celebrated in the first week of April, known as ‘Greening Week’. This programme is undertaken with great zeal. Sweden has already plentiful of forests and the ‘Week of Forest’ is celebrated to remind people of their obligation to the spread of forest. Similarly, India annually celebrates a tree festival called ‘Vana Mahot Sava’ on a very large scale. Although in Pakistan our forest department is doing its best to spread greenery, this dream of a ‘Green Pakistan’ can come true only when all segments of society — NGOs, activists, and the forest department — join hands to make this campaign a success. Japan has 63pc of its area under trees, Sweden 53pc and India 22pc, Pakistan has only five per cent area under forest. The Chinese after suffering greatly on this count started planting trees in 1957. Then ‘Great Green Wall’ which is a huge shelter belt extending over 1.6m hectares serving as a barrier against the Gobi desert. This is an eye-opener for Pakistan.


Pine tree saplings being brought to Islamabad for planting in order to make Islamabad the *'City of Pines'*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan makes it to the Guinness World Records by planting 847,275 mangrove saplings in a day*


“The Sindh Forest Department has set a Guinness World Record for planting a maximum number of mangroves saplings at Keti Bunder”, informed by Sindh Forest and Wildlife Department here at Keti Bunder.






The announcement was made, shortly after 300 coastal community volunteers had planted 8,47,275 saplings, breaking an earlier record of 6,11,000 saplings planted by India in 2010. While congratulating the nation, he thanked the forest department employees, coastal community volunteers and the coastal experts for their tireless efforts in achieving this goal.

He also informed the media that the Asian Development Bank has announced Rs.5,000 as a special reward for each of the volunteer. ADB has funded a 5-year long Sindh Coastal Community Development Project in the area in partnership with the Sindh Forest Department. A special shield was awarded to Mr. Tahir Qureshi for his exceptional conservation work in the Indus Delta over the last few years.






While congratulating the efforts of the Sindh Forest Department, Mr. Mahmood Akhtar Cheema said that there have been competitions between Pakistan and Indian in sports but a competition in the field of environment is even healthier, as in the end it will only lead to healthy ecology in both the countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035477052349186049

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035204857345585153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151425943232512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151444398067712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035479752688246784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035203918656143360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035169082067304454

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Thunder.Storm

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471519185620992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471549665603584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471134299447296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471167392555008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471194571636736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035470721244426240

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Excellent excellent choice of trees. 
Could not have been better then this. 
Only some addition of new verities of conifer trees. The local usually plant local pines due to avalibility, such as quetta pine, chair, juniper trees. But there are thousands of other trees too. Specially maple and spruce, only for gb, cool areas of kpk and balochistan.
The list of punjab can include some ornamental trees like gulmuhur, sumbul and few others.
But list is excellent. 
Clearly shows that someone from real horticulture background has made this list. 
Kudos. 
Good work. 
May Allah give you success.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Path-Finder

Make this sticky @WebMaster @Horus


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494278397665281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494663841570817

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494698062884864

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Salza

Great initiatives especially so early in the Govt. Also PTI should keep a follow up of one billion tsunami project plantation. Just planting seeds/sampling is not enough, they are required to be maintained properly as well especially for first 3 to 4 years until they turn into young trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

10 Billion trees is huge challenge, it’s not such easy task in 5 years , to achieve this target we need consistency, and with help of nation we can achieve this target.
Let make Pakistan green ,green , greener. Make healthy environment, decrease pollution, and there are tons of benefits from this project.
Very good initiative, This is just start, still long way to go. Everyone should take part in this individually or in groups. We should Plant trees as much as we can and if possible take care of it too. No doubt government also looks serious in this department, and I am sure they have plans for it.
Best of luck

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dubious

Good media campaign/ awareness and approach...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

Great work @Path-Finder. I shared this movement on our FB page.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

This is truly awesome. We know the critical impact of trees in the environment ecosystem. This is a service for our upcoming generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035806791991521281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035808819178299392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815744309747712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815034356727808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035813128632782848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035804733431312384

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Every house should plant 3 trees at their front/backyard. I see in residential areas there are few trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Although we Pakistanis plant trees, there is no maintenance. The Germans have been celebrating national festival of trees since 1952. In Israel, the Jewish calendar has set aside the 19th day of January as festival of the trees. In Japan, the national tree festival is celebrated in the first week of April, known as ‘Greening Week’. This programme is undertaken with great zeal. Sweden has already plentiful of forests and the ‘Week of Forest’ is celebrated to remind people of their obligation to the spread of forest. Similarly, India annually celebrates a tree festival called ‘Vana Mahot Sava’ on a very large scale. Although in Pakistan our forest department is doing its best to spread greenery, this dream of a ‘Green Pakistan’ can come true only when all segments of society — NGOs, activists, and the forest department — join hands to make this campaign a success. Japan has 63pc of its area under trees, Sweden 53pc and India 22pc, Pakistan has only five per cent area under forest. The Chinese after suffering greatly on this count started planting trees in 1957. Then ‘Great Green Wall’ which is a huge shelter belt extending over 1.6m hectares serving as a barrier against the Gobi desert. This is an eye-opener for Pakistan.


Pine tree saplings being brought to Islamabad for planting in order to make Islamabad the *'City of Pines'*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan makes it to the Guinness World Records by planting 847,275 mangrove saplings in a day*


“The Sindh Forest Department has set a Guinness World Record for planting a maximum number of mangroves saplings at Keti Bunder”, informed by Sindh Forest and Wildlife Department here at Keti Bunder.






The announcement was made, shortly after 300 coastal community volunteers had planted 8,47,275 saplings, breaking an earlier record of 6,11,000 saplings planted by India in 2010. While congratulating the nation, he thanked the forest department employees, coastal community volunteers and the coastal experts for their tireless efforts in achieving this goal.

He also informed the media that the Asian Development Bank has announced Rs.5,000 as a special reward for each of the volunteer. ADB has funded a 5-year long Sindh Coastal Community Development Project in the area in partnership with the Sindh Forest Department. A special shield was awarded to Mr. Tahir Qureshi for his exceptional conservation work in the Indus Delta over the last few years.






While congratulating the efforts of the Sindh Forest Department, Mr. Mahmood Akhtar Cheema said that there have been competitions between Pakistan and Indian in sports but a competition in the field of environment is even healthier, as in the end it will only lead to healthy ecology in both the countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035477052349186049

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035204857345585153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151425943232512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151444398067712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035479752688246784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035203918656143360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035169082067304454

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Thunder.Storm

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471519185620992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471549665603584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471134299447296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471167392555008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471194571636736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035470721244426240

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Excellent excellent choice of trees. 
Could not have been better then this. 
Only some addition of new verities of conifer trees. The local usually plant local pines due to avalibility, such as quetta pine, chair, juniper trees. But there are thousands of other trees too. Specially maple and spruce, only for gb, cool areas of kpk and balochistan.
The list of punjab can include some ornamental trees like gulmuhur, sumbul and few others.
But list is excellent. 
Clearly shows that someone from real horticulture background has made this list. 
Kudos. 
Good work. 
May Allah give you success.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Path-Finder

Make this sticky @WebMaster @Horus


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494278397665281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494663841570817

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494698062884864

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Salza

Great initiatives especially so early in the Govt. Also PTI should keep a follow up of one billion tsunami project plantation. Just planting seeds/sampling is not enough, they are required to be maintained properly as well especially for first 3 to 4 years until they turn into young trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

10 Billion trees is huge challenge, it’s not such easy task in 5 years , to achieve this target we need consistency, and with help of nation we can achieve this target.
Let make Pakistan green ,green , greener. Make healthy environment, decrease pollution, and there are tons of benefits from this project.
Very good initiative, This is just start, still long way to go. Everyone should take part in this individually or in groups. We should Plant trees as much as we can and if possible take care of it too. No doubt government also looks serious in this department, and I am sure they have plans for it.
Best of luck

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dubious

Good media campaign/ awareness and approach...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

Great work @Path-Finder. I shared this movement on our FB page.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

This is truly awesome. We know the critical impact of trees in the environment ecosystem. This is a service for our upcoming generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035806791991521281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035808819178299392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815744309747712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815034356727808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035813128632782848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035804733431312384

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Every house should plant 3 trees at their front/backyard. I see in residential areas there are few trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Although we Pakistanis plant trees, there is no maintenance. The Germans have been celebrating national festival of trees since 1952. In Israel, the Jewish calendar has set aside the 19th day of January as festival of the trees. In Japan, the national tree festival is celebrated in the first week of April, known as ‘Greening Week’. This programme is undertaken with great zeal. Sweden has already plentiful of forests and the ‘Week of Forest’ is celebrated to remind people of their obligation to the spread of forest. Similarly, India annually celebrates a tree festival called ‘Vana Mahot Sava’ on a very large scale. Although in Pakistan our forest department is doing its best to spread greenery, this dream of a ‘Green Pakistan’ can come true only when all segments of society — NGOs, activists, and the forest department — join hands to make this campaign a success. Japan has 63pc of its area under trees, Sweden 53pc and India 22pc, Pakistan has only five per cent area under forest. The Chinese after suffering greatly on this count started planting trees in 1957. Then ‘Great Green Wall’ which is a huge shelter belt extending over 1.6m hectares serving as a barrier against the Gobi desert. This is an eye-opener for Pakistan.


Pine tree saplings being brought to Islamabad for planting in order to make Islamabad the *'City of Pines'*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan makes it to the Guinness World Records by planting 847,275 mangrove saplings in a day*


“The Sindh Forest Department has set a Guinness World Record for planting a maximum number of mangroves saplings at Keti Bunder”, informed by Sindh Forest and Wildlife Department here at Keti Bunder.






The announcement was made, shortly after 300 coastal community volunteers had planted 8,47,275 saplings, breaking an earlier record of 6,11,000 saplings planted by India in 2010. While congratulating the nation, he thanked the forest department employees, coastal community volunteers and the coastal experts for their tireless efforts in achieving this goal.

He also informed the media that the Asian Development Bank has announced Rs.5,000 as a special reward for each of the volunteer. ADB has funded a 5-year long Sindh Coastal Community Development Project in the area in partnership with the Sindh Forest Department. A special shield was awarded to Mr. Tahir Qureshi for his exceptional conservation work in the Indus Delta over the last few years.






While congratulating the efforts of the Sindh Forest Department, Mr. Mahmood Akhtar Cheema said that there have been competitions between Pakistan and Indian in sports but a competition in the field of environment is even healthier, as in the end it will only lead to healthy ecology in both the countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035477052349186049

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035204857345585153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151425943232512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151444398067712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035479752688246784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035203918656143360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035169082067304454

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Thunder.Storm

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471519185620992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471549665603584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471134299447296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471167392555008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471194571636736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035470721244426240

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Excellent excellent choice of trees. 
Could not have been better then this. 
Only some addition of new verities of conifer trees. The local usually plant local pines due to avalibility, such as quetta pine, chair, juniper trees. But there are thousands of other trees too. Specially maple and spruce, only for gb, cool areas of kpk and balochistan.
The list of punjab can include some ornamental trees like gulmuhur, sumbul and few others.
But list is excellent. 
Clearly shows that someone from real horticulture background has made this list. 
Kudos. 
Good work. 
May Allah give you success.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Path-Finder

Make this sticky @WebMaster @Horus


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494278397665281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494663841570817

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494698062884864

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Salza

Great initiatives especially so early in the Govt. Also PTI should keep a follow up of one billion tsunami project plantation. Just planting seeds/sampling is not enough, they are required to be maintained properly as well especially for first 3 to 4 years until they turn into young trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

10 Billion trees is huge challenge, it’s not such easy task in 5 years , to achieve this target we need consistency, and with help of nation we can achieve this target.
Let make Pakistan green ,green , greener. Make healthy environment, decrease pollution, and there are tons of benefits from this project.
Very good initiative, This is just start, still long way to go. Everyone should take part in this individually or in groups. We should Plant trees as much as we can and if possible take care of it too. No doubt government also looks serious in this department, and I am sure they have plans for it.
Best of luck

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dubious

Good media campaign/ awareness and approach...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

Great work @Path-Finder. I shared this movement on our FB page.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

This is truly awesome. We know the critical impact of trees in the environment ecosystem. This is a service for our upcoming generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035806791991521281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035808819178299392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815744309747712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815034356727808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035813128632782848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035804733431312384

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Every house should plant 3 trees at their front/backyard. I see in residential areas there are few trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Although we Pakistanis plant trees, there is no maintenance. The Germans have been celebrating national festival of trees since 1952. In Israel, the Jewish calendar has set aside the 19th day of January as festival of the trees. In Japan, the national tree festival is celebrated in the first week of April, known as ‘Greening Week’. This programme is undertaken with great zeal. Sweden has already plentiful of forests and the ‘Week of Forest’ is celebrated to remind people of their obligation to the spread of forest. Similarly, India annually celebrates a tree festival called ‘Vana Mahot Sava’ on a very large scale. Although in Pakistan our forest department is doing its best to spread greenery, this dream of a ‘Green Pakistan’ can come true only when all segments of society — NGOs, activists, and the forest department — join hands to make this campaign a success. Japan has 63pc of its area under trees, Sweden 53pc and India 22pc, Pakistan has only five per cent area under forest. The Chinese after suffering greatly on this count started planting trees in 1957. Then ‘Great Green Wall’ which is a huge shelter belt extending over 1.6m hectares serving as a barrier against the Gobi desert. This is an eye-opener for Pakistan.


Pine tree saplings being brought to Islamabad for planting in order to make Islamabad the *'City of Pines'*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan makes it to the Guinness World Records by planting 847,275 mangrove saplings in a day*


“The Sindh Forest Department has set a Guinness World Record for planting a maximum number of mangroves saplings at Keti Bunder”, informed by Sindh Forest and Wildlife Department here at Keti Bunder.






The announcement was made, shortly after 300 coastal community volunteers had planted 8,47,275 saplings, breaking an earlier record of 6,11,000 saplings planted by India in 2010. While congratulating the nation, he thanked the forest department employees, coastal community volunteers and the coastal experts for their tireless efforts in achieving this goal.

He also informed the media that the Asian Development Bank has announced Rs.5,000 as a special reward for each of the volunteer. ADB has funded a 5-year long Sindh Coastal Community Development Project in the area in partnership with the Sindh Forest Department. A special shield was awarded to Mr. Tahir Qureshi for his exceptional conservation work in the Indus Delta over the last few years.






While congratulating the efforts of the Sindh Forest Department, Mr. Mahmood Akhtar Cheema said that there have been competitions between Pakistan and Indian in sports but a competition in the field of environment is even healthier, as in the end it will only lead to healthy ecology in both the countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035477052349186049

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035204857345585153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151425943232512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151444398067712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035479752688246784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035203918656143360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035169082067304454

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Thunder.Storm

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471519185620992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471549665603584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471134299447296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471167392555008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471194571636736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035470721244426240

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Excellent excellent choice of trees. 
Could not have been better then this. 
Only some addition of new verities of conifer trees. The local usually plant local pines due to avalibility, such as quetta pine, chair, juniper trees. But there are thousands of other trees too. Specially maple and spruce, only for gb, cool areas of kpk and balochistan.
The list of punjab can include some ornamental trees like gulmuhur, sumbul and few others.
But list is excellent. 
Clearly shows that someone from real horticulture background has made this list. 
Kudos. 
Good work. 
May Allah give you success.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Path-Finder

Make this sticky @WebMaster @Horus


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494278397665281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494663841570817

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494698062884864

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Salza

Great initiatives especially so early in the Govt. Also PTI should keep a follow up of one billion tsunami project plantation. Just planting seeds/sampling is not enough, they are required to be maintained properly as well especially for first 3 to 4 years until they turn into young trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

10 Billion trees is huge challenge, it’s not such easy task in 5 years , to achieve this target we need consistency, and with help of nation we can achieve this target.
Let make Pakistan green ,green , greener. Make healthy environment, decrease pollution, and there are tons of benefits from this project.
Very good initiative, This is just start, still long way to go. Everyone should take part in this individually or in groups. We should Plant trees as much as we can and if possible take care of it too. No doubt government also looks serious in this department, and I am sure they have plans for it.
Best of luck

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dubious

Good media campaign/ awareness and approach...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

Great work @Path-Finder. I shared this movement on our FB page.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

This is truly awesome. We know the critical impact of trees in the environment ecosystem. This is a service for our upcoming generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035806791991521281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035808819178299392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815744309747712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815034356727808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035813128632782848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035804733431312384

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Every house should plant 3 trees at their front/backyard. I see in residential areas there are few trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Although we Pakistanis plant trees, there is no maintenance. The Germans have been celebrating national festival of trees since 1952. In Israel, the Jewish calendar has set aside the 19th day of January as festival of the trees. In Japan, the national tree festival is celebrated in the first week of April, known as ‘Greening Week’. This programme is undertaken with great zeal. Sweden has already plentiful of forests and the ‘Week of Forest’ is celebrated to remind people of their obligation to the spread of forest. Similarly, India annually celebrates a tree festival called ‘Vana Mahot Sava’ on a very large scale. Although in Pakistan our forest department is doing its best to spread greenery, this dream of a ‘Green Pakistan’ can come true only when all segments of society — NGOs, activists, and the forest department — join hands to make this campaign a success. Japan has 63pc of its area under trees, Sweden 53pc and India 22pc, Pakistan has only five per cent area under forest. The Chinese after suffering greatly on this count started planting trees in 1957. Then ‘Great Green Wall’ which is a huge shelter belt extending over 1.6m hectares serving as a barrier against the Gobi desert. This is an eye-opener for Pakistan.


Pine tree saplings being brought to Islamabad for planting in order to make Islamabad the *'City of Pines'*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan makes it to the Guinness World Records by planting 847,275 mangrove saplings in a day*


“The Sindh Forest Department has set a Guinness World Record for planting a maximum number of mangroves saplings at Keti Bunder”, informed by Sindh Forest and Wildlife Department here at Keti Bunder.






The announcement was made, shortly after 300 coastal community volunteers had planted 8,47,275 saplings, breaking an earlier record of 6,11,000 saplings planted by India in 2010. While congratulating the nation, he thanked the forest department employees, coastal community volunteers and the coastal experts for their tireless efforts in achieving this goal.

He also informed the media that the Asian Development Bank has announced Rs.5,000 as a special reward for each of the volunteer. ADB has funded a 5-year long Sindh Coastal Community Development Project in the area in partnership with the Sindh Forest Department. A special shield was awarded to Mr. Tahir Qureshi for his exceptional conservation work in the Indus Delta over the last few years.






While congratulating the efforts of the Sindh Forest Department, Mr. Mahmood Akhtar Cheema said that there have been competitions between Pakistan and Indian in sports but a competition in the field of environment is even healthier, as in the end it will only lead to healthy ecology in both the countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035477052349186049

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035204857345585153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151425943232512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151444398067712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035479752688246784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035203918656143360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035169082067304454

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Thunder.Storm

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471519185620992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471549665603584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471134299447296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471167392555008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471194571636736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035470721244426240

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Excellent excellent choice of trees. 
Could not have been better then this. 
Only some addition of new verities of conifer trees. The local usually plant local pines due to avalibility, such as quetta pine, chair, juniper trees. But there are thousands of other trees too. Specially maple and spruce, only for gb, cool areas of kpk and balochistan.
The list of punjab can include some ornamental trees like gulmuhur, sumbul and few others.
But list is excellent. 
Clearly shows that someone from real horticulture background has made this list. 
Kudos. 
Good work. 
May Allah give you success.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Path-Finder

Make this sticky @WebMaster @Horus


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494278397665281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494663841570817

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494698062884864

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Salza

Great initiatives especially so early in the Govt. Also PTI should keep a follow up of one billion tsunami project plantation. Just planting seeds/sampling is not enough, they are required to be maintained properly as well especially for first 3 to 4 years until they turn into young trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

10 Billion trees is huge challenge, it’s not such easy task in 5 years , to achieve this target we need consistency, and with help of nation we can achieve this target.
Let make Pakistan green ,green , greener. Make healthy environment, decrease pollution, and there are tons of benefits from this project.
Very good initiative, This is just start, still long way to go. Everyone should take part in this individually or in groups. We should Plant trees as much as we can and if possible take care of it too. No doubt government also looks serious in this department, and I am sure they have plans for it.
Best of luck

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dubious

Good media campaign/ awareness and approach...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

Great work @Path-Finder. I shared this movement on our FB page.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

This is truly awesome. We know the critical impact of trees in the environment ecosystem. This is a service for our upcoming generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035806791991521281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035808819178299392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815744309747712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815034356727808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035813128632782848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035804733431312384

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Every house should plant 3 trees at their front/backyard. I see in residential areas there are few trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Although we Pakistanis plant trees, there is no maintenance. The Germans have been celebrating national festival of trees since 1952. In Israel, the Jewish calendar has set aside the 19th day of January as festival of the trees. In Japan, the national tree festival is celebrated in the first week of April, known as ‘Greening Week’. This programme is undertaken with great zeal. Sweden has already plentiful of forests and the ‘Week of Forest’ is celebrated to remind people of their obligation to the spread of forest. Similarly, India annually celebrates a tree festival called ‘Vana Mahot Sava’ on a very large scale. Although in Pakistan our forest department is doing its best to spread greenery, this dream of a ‘Green Pakistan’ can come true only when all segments of society — NGOs, activists, and the forest department — join hands to make this campaign a success. Japan has 63pc of its area under trees, Sweden 53pc and India 22pc, Pakistan has only five per cent area under forest. The Chinese after suffering greatly on this count started planting trees in 1957. Then ‘Great Green Wall’ which is a huge shelter belt extending over 1.6m hectares serving as a barrier against the Gobi desert. This is an eye-opener for Pakistan.


Pine tree saplings being brought to Islamabad for planting in order to make Islamabad the *'City of Pines'*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan makes it to the Guinness World Records by planting 847,275 mangrove saplings in a day*


“The Sindh Forest Department has set a Guinness World Record for planting a maximum number of mangroves saplings at Keti Bunder”, informed by Sindh Forest and Wildlife Department here at Keti Bunder.






The announcement was made, shortly after 300 coastal community volunteers had planted 8,47,275 saplings, breaking an earlier record of 6,11,000 saplings planted by India in 2010. While congratulating the nation, he thanked the forest department employees, coastal community volunteers and the coastal experts for their tireless efforts in achieving this goal.

He also informed the media that the Asian Development Bank has announced Rs.5,000 as a special reward for each of the volunteer. ADB has funded a 5-year long Sindh Coastal Community Development Project in the area in partnership with the Sindh Forest Department. A special shield was awarded to Mr. Tahir Qureshi for his exceptional conservation work in the Indus Delta over the last few years.






While congratulating the efforts of the Sindh Forest Department, Mr. Mahmood Akhtar Cheema said that there have been competitions between Pakistan and Indian in sports but a competition in the field of environment is even healthier, as in the end it will only lead to healthy ecology in both the countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035477052349186049

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035204857345585153

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151425943232512

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035151444398067712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035479752688246784

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035203918656143360

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035169082067304454

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Thunder.Storm

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471519185620992

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471549665603584

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471134299447296

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471167392555008

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035471194571636736

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035470721244426240

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistansdefender

Excellent excellent choice of trees. 
Could not have been better then this. 
Only some addition of new verities of conifer trees. The local usually plant local pines due to avalibility, such as quetta pine, chair, juniper trees. But there are thousands of other trees too. Specially maple and spruce, only for gb, cool areas of kpk and balochistan.
The list of punjab can include some ornamental trees like gulmuhur, sumbul and few others.
But list is excellent. 
Clearly shows that someone from real horticulture background has made this list. 
Kudos. 
Good work. 
May Allah give you success.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Path-Finder

Make this sticky @WebMaster @Horus


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494278397665281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494663841570817

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035494698062884864

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Salza

Great initiatives especially so early in the Govt. Also PTI should keep a follow up of one billion tsunami project plantation. Just planting seeds/sampling is not enough, they are required to be maintained properly as well especially for first 3 to 4 years until they turn into young trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

10 Billion trees is huge challenge, it’s not such easy task in 5 years , to achieve this target we need consistency, and with help of nation we can achieve this target.
Let make Pakistan green ,green , greener. Make healthy environment, decrease pollution, and there are tons of benefits from this project.
Very good initiative, This is just start, still long way to go. Everyone should take part in this individually or in groups. We should Plant trees as much as we can and if possible take care of it too. No doubt government also looks serious in this department, and I am sure they have plans for it.
Best of luck

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dubious

Good media campaign/ awareness and approach...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

Great work @Path-Finder. I shared this movement on our FB page.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

This is truly awesome. We know the critical impact of trees in the environment ecosystem. This is a service for our upcoming generations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035806791991521281

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035808819178299392

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815744309747712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035815034356727808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035813128632782848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1035804733431312384

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Every house should plant 3 trees at their front/backyard. I see in residential areas there are few trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------

